# Aktionsvergleich einiger Spinnruten



## alexpp (27. April 2019)

Die Ruten wurden natürlich immer gleich aufgespannt, die Abweichungen sind gering und nur bei praktisch gleicher Gesamthärte relevant.

Es kamen Gewichte von 149g, 329g und 500g zum Einsatz. Für die weichen Ruten hätte ich besser anstelle von 149g ca. 200g genommen.

Ich versuche die Auflistung von weich zu hart.

*Daiwa Lexa Spin 2,1m/5-20g (149g+329g)





Daiwa Lexa Spin 2,1m/10-30g (149g+329g)




Daiwa Lexa Spin 2,4m/5-20g (149g+329g)




Daiwa Lexa Spin 2,4m/10-30g (149g+329g)


*

*Daiwa Ninja X Spin 2,4m/10-30g (329g)



Daiwa Ninja X Jiggerspin 2,4m/7-28g (149g+329g)




Daiwa RNessa Jigger 2,4m/7-25g (149g+329g)




Daiwa RNessa Spin 2,4m/10-30g (149g+329g)




Shimano Yasei Trout Lake 2,51m/7-28g (149g+329g)


*

*Shimano Yasei Aspius MH 2,7m/7-28g (329g+500g)




Daiwa RNessa Jigger 2,7m/8-35g (329g+500g)




Shimano Vengeance BX 240MH 2,4m/14-40g (329g)



Daiwa Ninja X Spin 2,4m/15-50g (329g)



Daiwa Lexa Spin 2,4m/15-50g (329g+500g)




Daiwa RNessa Spin 2,4m/20-50g (329g+500g)




Daiwa Lexa Spin 2,7m/15-50m (329g+500g)




*


----------



## alexpp (27. April 2019)

*Daiwa RNessa Spin 2,7m/15-50g (329g+500g)




Mitchell Mag Pro Lite Evo 2,37m/15-50g (329g+500g)




Gamakatsu Akilas 90H 2,7m/10-45g (329g+500g)




Simano Yasei Aspius H 2,7m/14-40g (329g+500g)




Greys Platinum Specialist 2 Lure 2,74m/20-50g (329g+500g)




Shimano Yasei Heavy Pike 2,5m/20-60g (329g+500g)




Gamakatsu Akilas 90XH 2,7m/15-60g (329g+500g)




Daiwa Lexa Spin 2,7m/30-60g (329g+500g)




Daiwa Lexa Spin 2,4m/30-70g (329g+500g)




Daiwa RNessa Spin 2,4m/30-70g (500g)



Daiwa RNessa Spin 2,7m/30-70g (500g)



Daiwa Lexa Spin 2,7m/40-80g (500g)



Daiwa RNessa Spin 2,4m/50-90g (500g)



Quantum Zanderkant (erste Version) 2,65m/15-90g (500g)



*


----------



## alexpp (27. April 2019)

Das wärs erst mal. Meine Fähigkeiten in der Bildbearbeitung für den direkten Vergleich beschränken sich noch auf GIFs.
Fragt bei Interesse bestimmter Ruten ruhig nach, nach der Vorarbeit sind die GIFs schnell gemacht.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. April 2019)

Schöne Sammlung haste da und natürlich ein großes Lob für die Mühe ...
Ich hoffe du sammelst nicht nur bzw. nicht noch auf der suche nach der perfekten Rute bist und hast alle auch schon kräftig am Wasser ausprobiert ...

Welche ist denn deine Lieblingsallroundrute für Zander am Rhein zum faulenzen ca.10-18g / 10/12cm Gufi ???
Und welche hat die beste Rückmeldung im Blank für dich, im Bereich 10-14g / 10/12cm Gufi ???
Kannst Du eine favorisieren, die da richtig abhebt ???


----------



## alexpp (27. April 2019)

Mit vielen der Ruten nur wenig oder gar nicht geangelt, um abschließend einen Favoriten zu wählen.
Ruten wie die Akilas H oder Aspius MH sind wirklich gut, aber wie gesagt, genaueres kann ich erst nach dieser Saison berichten.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. April 2019)

Danke...
Bei mir wird auch mal wieder Zeit für ein neuen Knüppel, aber die Entscheidung ist nicht immer leicht...
Ich glaube, die Rute die ich gerne hätte gibt es nicht ...


----------



## alexpp (27. April 2019)

Ich mein, die Auswahl ist doch gar nicht so klein, sollte sich was finden lassen. Oder hast Du so spezielle Wünsche ?


----------



## Bilch (27. April 2019)

Toll  Danke für diesen aktualisierten Rutenvergleich!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. April 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Ich mein, die Auswahl ist doch gar nicht so klein, sollte sich was finden lassen. Oder hast Du so spezielle Wünsche ?



Mir ist die Rückmeldung im Blank enorm wichtig bei der Köderführung...Ich faulenze auch nachts mit kleinen gewichten...
Bisse sind kein problem, die bekomme ich alle mit...


----------



## Bilch (27. April 2019)

Kannst Du bitte genauer erklären, wie Du die Ruten eingespannt hast, unter welchen Winkel, was für ein Gewicht Du verwendet hast usw.? Ich würde nämlich gerne mal was Ähnliches versuchen.

Und wenn noch ein paar Boardies bereit wäre das gleiche zu machen, könnten wir hier einen super Rutenvergleich zusammenstellen.


----------



## alexpp (28. April 2019)

@Drillsucht69
Ich befürchte, es wird keine Rute geben, die sich bei der Rückmeldung von anderen deutlich abhebt.

@Bilch
Für diese große Serie hatte ich eine astronomische Montierung verwendet. Sie hat mehrere Vorteile. Der Winkel (laut Skala ca. 33°) kann leicht verstellt werden. Beide Achsen können wirklich fest geklemmt werden, damit kann ich mit Kabelbindern arbeiten, ohne zu verstellen. Außerdem ist für diese Montierung eine ausreichend lange Prismenschiene vorhanden. Die oben genannten Gewichte waren Futterkorf 149g, Futterkorb 129g+Prüfgewicht 200g und Prüfgewicht 500g. Vorne oder hinten wurde mit Unterlagen gearbeitet, um beim Griff bei beiden Auflagepunkten auf gleichen Durchmesser zu kommen. Ob die Rute paar Millimeter höher oder tiefer aufliegt, sehe ich als unerheblich, aber die Verkippung bzw. Winkelveränderung wurde ausgeglichen.

Winkel und Gewichte kann natürlich jeder wählen, wie er es für richtig hält. Es sollten aber mindestens 2 Ruten aufgenommen werden, um vergleichen zu können. Für mich ist die Härte bzw. bei Belastung die Position der Spitze dem Winkel folgend am wichtigsten. So kann ich gut beurteilen, für welches Wurfgewicht die Rute eher geeignet ist.

Wäre natürlich toll, wenn weitere Vergleiche dazu kommen würden.


----------



## geomujo (28. April 2019)

_"Wäre natürlich toll, wenn weitere Vergleiche dazu kommen würden."_

1) Gamakatsu Destrada Crank Master Medium S73ML (2,20m 5-20g)
2) Abu Garcia Eradicator Ajing custom EAS-72MHS (2,18m 0,1-10g)
3) Abu Garcia Eradicator Mebaru custom EMS-762ULT (2,29m 0,4-6g)
4) Abu Garcia Rocksweeper Limited NRS-922MH (2,79m 10-28g)
5) Favorite Impulse IMP-832LT (2,52m 3-12g)
6) Abu Garcia Fantasista Deez Nano FDNS-61L (1,85m 0,9-7g)
7) Abu Garcia Fantasista Studious Nano FSNS-62LS (1,88m 1,8-5,4g)
*
1) Gamakatsu Destrada Crank Master Medium S73ML*





*2) Abu Garcia Eradicator Ajing custom EAS-72MHS*





*3) Abu Garcia Eradicator Mebaru custom EMS-762ULT*





*4) Abu Garcia Rocksweeper Limited NRS-922MH *(0-500g)





*5) Favorite Impulse IMP-832LT*





*6) Abu Garcia Fantasista Deez Nano FDNS-61L





7) Abu Garcia Fantasista Studious Nano FSNS-62LS





8) Abu Garcia New Fantasista Studious FNS-60XULS*
-kommt noch-


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. April 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> @Drillsucht69
> Ich befürchte, es wird keine Rute geben, die sich bei der Rückmeldung von anderen deutlich abhebt.



Es gibt aber welche die besser oder deutlich schlechter sind, manche sogar ganz taub...
Wenn man die Köderführung über die Schnur aufnehmt fängst Du mit jeden Stock aber im dunkeln 
geht das desaster dann los, gerade an hängerträchtigen Zonen biste mehr am basteln als am angeln
wobei das noch vorher im hellen kein Problem war...Entweder wechselt man die Angelmethode dann 
oder wie so oft packen die meisten zusammen...
Man kann das schon sehr deutlich über die Schnurstärke, FC-Vorfachlänge, Gummifischform und Rollengewicht 
zusätzlich optimieren und wenn der Stock noch zusätzlich was rausholt ist doch super !!! 
Werde mich nach der Schonzeit da nochmal richtig reinfuchsen und mir ne neue Kombo zusammen stellen...
Habe letzte Saison das Faulenzen in der Nacht voll vernachlässigt, und deutlich weniger von den 
ganz großen Zander gefangen obwohl die Stückzahl an Zander sich mehr als verdoppelt hat...Dieses Jahr will ich es 
wissen ob es an der Methode oder doch nur am schlechteren Jahr oder weniger Glück lag...
Den Stock im Laden in der Hand zu halten oder am Wasser damit praktizieren ist schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied
ob es doch der "besonders richtige" ist ...
Meistens ist der dann schon bezahlt und man muß sich damit anfreunden, den nächsten kaufen oder auch zu den alten greifen ...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. April 2019)

Super @geomujo, auch besten Dank für die Mühe !!!!

Schön wäre es wenn Du länge und Wurfgewicht zufügen könntest dann muß man nicht immer im Netz danach 
gucken und man hat sofort Übersicht...


----------



## alexpp (29. April 2019)

@geomujo
Wie schätzt Du das PLV bei der Favorite Impulse ein, ähnlich den großen Marken oder besser?


----------



## geomujo (29. April 2019)

An der Stelle darf ich auf das Review verlinken ;-) Mittlerweile gibts ne Neuauflage der Impulse. Wurde gesplittet in ein Mid-Range und ein High-End Modell. PL/Verhätnis halte ich für klar besser als gegenüber den jap. Platzhirschen.


----------



## Harrie (1. Mai 2019)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Es gibt aber welche die besser oder deutlich schlechter sind, manche sogar ganz taub...
> Wenn man die Köderführung über die Schnur aufnehmt fängst Du mit jeden Stock aber im dunkeln
> geht das desaster dann los, gerade an hängerträchtigen Zonen biste mehr am basteln als am angeln
> wobei das noch vorher im hellen kein Problem war...Entweder wechselt man die Angelmethode dann
> ...




Schau dir mal die Daiwa Prorex XR Serie an.


----------



## Speci.hunter (12. Juni 2019)

Moin Moin, ich muss diesen Beitrag wieder aufgreifen. Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Spinnrute! Und zwar genauer gesagt bin ich nur auf die gamakatsu Akilas gestoßen. 

Ich beangle ausschließlich Vereinsgewässer wie mittlere bis Größe Seen, sowie die hiesigen Kanäle ( stichkanal und MLK).

Fischen tue ich mit Gummifischen in der Größe 8-10-12cm selten 14cm mit jigköpfen ab 8-14gr. Nie schwerer da hier kaum eine Strömung ist. 

Nun die Rute sollte 2,70m lang sein quasi die Akilas 90H bzw. mH 
Welche Rute passt da besser zu meinen Anforderungen?? Um dennoch eine gute Köderführung zu gewährleisten?
Der Preis ist Max 150€ ich bin ich offen für andere Rute mir fällt spontan noch die sportex hydraspeed ein. 
Welches WG brauche ich denn?


----------



## alexpp (12. Juni 2019)

Die Akilas sind schöne Ruten. Meine MH und H hatten fast die gleiche Härte bzw. Wurfgewicht. Die H ist sichtbar spitzenbetonter. Für deine Köder sind beide Ruten fast zu hart. Ich mag es inzwischen etwas weicher. Die Akilas sind das Geld mMn wert, es geht aber günstiger.


----------



## Angler2097 (12. Juni 2019)

Wenn´s was günstiger sein soll, werf ich mal eine Daiwa Lexa in den Ring. Hab mir die 2,40 15-50 Gramm geholt und bin sehr zufrieden. Mehr Rute geht kaum für das Geld.


----------



## alexpp (13. Juni 2019)

Wie angedeutet, den aufgedruckten Wurfgewichten nicht zu sehr vertrauen.

Gut und günstig ist die rote Shimano Yasei Aspius, sie ist ähnlich straff wie die ältere weiße Aspius MH oder die Akilas MH und H. Die rote Aspius muss ich noch fotografieren, vielleicht noch diese Woche.

Daiwa Lexa sind ebenfalls tolle Ruten, leicht, nicht ganz so hart. Die neue Lexa 2,7m/15-50g ist z.B. weicher als die davor genannten Ruten. Der Spitzenring ist für steiler gehaltene Ruten nicht mehr ganz so übel, wie bei den älteren Modellen. Dafür ist der Griff mM eine Verschlechterung, für mich die Verdickung an der falschen Stelle und etwas kürzer geworden.


----------



## Angler2097 (13. Juni 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Daiwa Lexa sind ebenfalls tolle Ruten, leicht, nicht ganz so hart. Die neue Lexa 2,7m/15-50g ist z.B. weicher als die davor genannten Ruten. Der Spitzenring ist für steiler gehaltene Ruten nicht mehr ganz so übel, wie bei den älteren Modellen. Dafür ist der Griff mM eine Verschlechterung, für mich die Verdickung an der falschen Stelle und etwas kürzer geworden.



Ist das dann die BX oder CX, die du meinst? Hast du einen Link?


----------



## alexpp (13. Juni 2019)

Als 2,7m/15-50 habe ich die neue CD (11113-270) und als 2,4m/15-50 den Vorgänger BX (11111-242).
Die ältere, kürzere 2,4m BX hat einen um 2,5cm längeren Griff. Von beiden sind oben Aufnahmen vorhanden.


----------



## Angler2097 (13. Juni 2019)

Ich habe 1 AX und 2 BX. Finde, dass die AX wesentlich besser verarbeitet sind. Bei der einen BX ist der Leitring leicht schief und der Kork ist auch nicht 100 prozentig verarbeitet.

Keine Ahnung welche du meinst. Kannst du nicht einfach einen Link posten?

Gruß


----------



## alexpp (13. Juni 2019)

Die aktuelle Serie ist die CD. Artikel-Nr. fängt mit 11113 an.

http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/dw/d...del.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10&ovs_search2=11113-270


----------



## Angler2097 (13. Juni 2019)

Danke. 
Der Griff sieht wirklich gewöhnungsbedürftig aus. Müsste man mal in die Hand nehmen.


----------



## alexpp (26. Juli 2019)

Paar weitere Aufnahmen. Die Montierung war gleich aufgestellt bzw. die Ruten hatten die gleiche Position wie in den ersten beiden Posts. Die gleiche Ausrichtung der Kamera ist aber kaum möglich, deshalb wurden für den einwandfreien Vergleich folgende, schon eingestellte Ruten nochmal aufgenommen:
- Daiwa RNessa Jiggerspin 2,4m/7-25g
- Shimano Yasei Aspius MH 2,7m/7-28g

*Shimano ForceMaster BX 2,1m/10-30g (149g+329g)*





*Daiwa RNessa Jigger 2,4m/7-25g (149g+329g)




Daiwa Luvias Spin 2,45m/5-15g (149g+329g)




Daiwa Morethan Mobile Pack 2,59m/5-28g (149g+329g)




Daiwa Luvias Spin 2,6m/5-28g (149g+329g)




Daiwa Lexa Jigger 2,7m/7-28g (149g+329g)




Daiwa Lexa Jigger 2,7m/8-35g (149g+329g+500g)





Shimano Yasei Red Aspius 2,7m/7-28g (329g+500g)




Shimano Yasei Aspius MH 2,7m/7-28g (329g+500g)


*


----------



## Peter_Piper (26. Juli 2019)

*Hallo,

ich möchte hier an dieser Stelle mal dem Kollegen @alexpp ein riesen Lob und Dankeschön aussprechen für die Photos und damit verbundene Arbeit. 

WIRKLICH TOP!!!!

     *


----------



## magut (26. Juli 2019)

Echt der Hammer was hier präsentiert wird!! Grosse Lob Danke!


----------



## Bilch (26. Juli 2019)

Danke für die neuen Bilder, @alexpp! Die beiden Aspius sind, wie Du schon mal geschrieben hast, wirklich sehr straff. Einen bemerkenswerten Unterschied zwischen der beiden in der Biegekurve sehe ich nicht. Ich frage mich, woran der 100 % Preisunterschied liegt? Im Ködergefühl vielleicht?


----------



## alexpp (26. Juli 2019)

Die beiden Aspius konnte ich in der Praxis nicht vergleichen, die rote ist noch ungefischt. Ich glaube nicht, dass der Blank der günstigeren roten Aspius spürbar minderwertiger ist, hier zahlt(e) man wohl hauptsächlich für teurere Ringe und anderen Kork den doppelten Preis. PLV ist bei der roten Aspius echt gut, aber das ist für mich eine reine Gummirute, die recht schwer ist.

Falls heute noch die Daiwa Morethan Mobile Pack Telerute 2,59m/5-28g eintrudelt, werde ich sie und die kurze Shimano ForceMaster 210M im Laufe des Tages fotografieren und den Post von heute editieren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juli 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Danke für die neuen Bilder, @alexpp! Die beiden Aspius sind, wie Du schon mal geschrieben hast, wirklich sehr straff. Einen bemerkenswerten Unterschied zwischen der beiden in der Biegekurve sehe ich nicht. Ich frage mich, woran der 100 % Preisunterschied liegt? Im Ködergefühl vielleicht?


Kann ich dir nach einigen Saisons und Fischen sagen:
Die rote ist etwas schwerer, und die weiße leitet die Impulse und Strom etwas krasser.
Der Preisunterschied nach Katalog ist dafür aber wirklich hoch.
Die weiße gibt es allerdings nicht mehr ab Werk. Ist aber wiederum auch quasi logisch, wenn man die mit den teuersten Stöckern (resp. eben den Blanks) aus dem zugehörigen Hause vergleichen tut.

Aber wunderfein, dass Alex auch noch eine bzw. das Gespann abbekommen hat! 
zumal die Lexa 270 50g sowie die 270-J 35g die interessanten Counterparts zu den beiden Aspius MH am Wasser sind, alles nun auch vorhanden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juli 2019)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Und welche hat die beste Rückmeldung im Blank für dich, im Bereich 10-14g / 10/12cm Gufi ???
> Kannst Du eine favorisieren, die da richtig abhebt ???


Das wäre eben die Aspius weiß, bei dem Köder am ehesten die MH, aber die H kann das auch schon, je nach Anglergusto.
Hier muss man schon mit einer Dialuna XR (auch schon wieder altes Modell) resp. der teuren deutschen Schwester antreten, um  das zu erreichen.
Heißt aber wiederum nicht, dass die anderen wirklich soviel schlechter sind.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juli 2019)

An sich bleibt das unauflösbare Standardproblem mit Pros und Contras:
Die einen sind etwas weicher, komfortabler, laden leichter auf, drillen einfacher, verdauen besser einen Überraschungseinschlag unter der Spitze.
Die anderen sind straffer, taktiler im Blank, dabei auch ruppiger im Ansprechverhalten und verlangen mehr Mitarbeit vom Angler, sind auch anstrengender.
Bei all den Ruten um eine B-Aktion ergänzt sich das ganz gut je nach Type und WG-Klasse, mal so, mal so.

4mal Aspius 270, 5mal Lexa 270, 4mal Lexa 240, 2mal Dialuna 270/290, 2mal Ballistic Seatrout 270/290, usw.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juli 2019)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> ich möchte hier an dieser Stelle mal dem Kollegen @alexpp ein riesen Lob und Dankeschön aussprechen für die Photos und damit verbundene Arbeit.


Das kann man gar nicht genug unterstreichen! 

Erst wenn man es mal selber gemacht hat, weiß man die Arbeit und Zeitaufwand so richtig zu schätzen.


----------



## alexpp (30. Juli 2019)

Danke Det! Schön, dass Du wieder mehr Interesse fürs Spinnfischen hast.

Die Tele-Rute wurde tatsächlich erst heute geliefert.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juli 2019)

geomujo schrieb:


> _"Wäre natürlich toll, wenn weitere Vergleiche dazu kommen würden."_
> 
> 4) Abu Garcia Rocksweeper Limited NRS-922MH (2,79m 10-28g)


Aber die Bilder von geomujo sind auch große Klasse , die Überlagung quasi das beste Standbild, was Alex schon mal als GIF produziert hat.
Die Rocksweeper passt gut zu den anderen 9ft,
die kurzen sind ein Bereich für sich (da angele ich nicht, meiner einer keine unter 8ft).


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juli 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Schön, dass Du wieder mehr Interesse fürs Spinnfischen hast.


   ja es gibt sogar noch andere Sachen, 13ft/14ft Matchruten und 20ft Bolos haben auch ihre Attraktion und große Sexiness !


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juli 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Serie ist die CD. Artikel-Nr. fängt mit 11113 an.
> 
> http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/dw/d...del.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10&ovs_search2=11113-270



@Angler2097
Es gibt aktuell immer noch 3 Serien davon, noch tw. in den Shops.
1) AX 11110 Kork durchgehend
2) BX 11111 Kork mit Carbonrohr Unterbrechung (ala Speedmaster AX)
3) CD 11113 kurzer RH-Griff mit Duplon und langer Split (aktueller Produkt-Link)

Leider kann ich mir nicht alle in allen Typen hinstellen, da reicht der Platz einfach nicht hin! 
Es werden bei Daiwa gerne immer ein paar alte Typen rausgenommen und ein paar neue Typen noch mehr ... sogar die selten gewordenen 3m.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juli 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Falls heute noch die Daiwa Morethan Mobile Pack Telerute 2,59m/5-28g eintrudelt


Ich bin ja mal echt gespannt - noch so ein Fall Reiserute, wo sich die Lexa 4tlg schon so "outstanding" positioniert haben.


----------



## alexpp (31. Juli 2019)

Die kurze Shimano und die Daiwa Tele sind im Post #27 hinzugefügt worden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Juli 2019)

Wunderbar gemacht und getroffen, sieht man im zweiten Bild der Tele sehr schön, wo schon ihre Lastgrenze bezüglich Komfortbiegung und Auto-Mitarbeit liegt.

Hast du mit der einen Einsatz als Sekundärrute vor?
Ich habe sowas als Pärchen fürs ausgiebige Wanderangeln gefunden, wo ich mich auf nur 2 Ruten beschränken muss und die eine im Rucksack verschwinden muss.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Juli 2019)

Die Forcemaster 210 M ist ja ganz schön stark, auch recht schwer, wenn man der 130g Angabe glauben kann. XT60 bei der BX klingt auch richtig gut.
Auf dem Bild steht die Spitze noch nicht senkrecht, selbst wenn man deinen Anstellwinkel abzieht/zurechnet.
Das Bild würde das gut erklären:
https://www.angel-domaene.de/images/product_images/info_images/02-7800865.jpg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Juli 2019)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Mir ist die Rückmeldung im Blank enorm wichtig bei der Köderführung...Ich faulenze auch nachts mit *kleinen gewichten*...
> Bisse sind kein problem, die bekomme ich alle mit...


Das liest sich aber, als wenn du ein A-Angler bist ....

Dabei ist alles anders, viele Aussagen treffen dann genau *nicht* zu.

Oder doch nicht A, sondern C ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Juli 2019)

Zur Erklärung für alle:
Es gibt 3 wesentliche Aktionstypen der Spin- und vor allem GuFi-Ruten, A, B, und C.
C ist semiparabol oder halbparabol, bei einer 2 tlg. biegt und arbeitet die ganze Spitze
B ist viertelparabol, bei einer 2 tlg. biegt und arbeitet die halbe Spitze
A ist achtelparabol, bei einer 2 tlg. biegt und arbeitet die viertel Spitze, die Ruten haben fast immer einen ausgrägten und gut sichtbaren (siehe Fotos) Übergang zum Rückgrat.

Jede Aktionstype hat ihre spezifischen Vor- und Nachteile.

Soviel zur Theorie, in der Rutenbaupraxis wird heute jedoch gerne gemischt und variiert, und Änderungen von:
Konus, Durchmesser, Mattenlagedicke, Wandungsstärke, Material-Modulus u.a.m.
gibt es nicht nur von vorne her, sondern geht prinzipiell überall,
z.B. auch gerne oben am HT (=Handteil), wo es ansonsten zu hart im Übergang wäre.

Sehr stark angewendet z.B. bei der Shimano Yasei Heavy Pike 2,5m 20-60g (weisse Yasei), rechtes Bild. Mir persönlich ist das Abnicken dieser Rute aus den 10cm unterhalb der Steckung sogar zu extrem.
Auch die Aspius haben alle etwas davon im Gebräu, die weißen mehr als die roten (Aspius+Pike).

Das verändert die klassischen Biegekurven natürlich, und insofern lässt sich mit der Begrifflichkeit auch nicht (mehr) exakt arbeiten.
Ich hoffe das wird allen hiermit wirklich klar ... 

Wir haben hier die vielen Bilder nebeneinander  - damit lässt sich beispielhaft zeigen, damit geht das arbeiten an den Unterschieden und persönlichen Anforderungen des individuellen Anglers schon mal sehr viel besser!

Für A-Aktion ist da noch nicht soviel vorhanden, ich bin erstaunt wie sich die Akilas unterscheiden bzw. gar nicht so A-typisch  zeigen.
Mehr A gibt es bei den Shimano Biomaster 246cm 277cm in M MH H
(bitte nicht die abgeschnittene dicke Biomaster Select Shad mit einer gemachten B-Aktion in den gleichen Topf werfen und verwechseln!)
oder noch krasser bei den weißen Shimano Stradic 212cm 246cm 277cm in M MH H.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Juli 2019)

Also bei den (Such-)Bildern:

A-Aktion (je 1.Bild) :
Daiwa Morethan Mobile Pack 2,59m/5-28g
+ Nicht ganz A, zudem progressiv:
Daiwa RNessa Jigger 2,4m/7-25g
Daiwa RNessa Jigger 2,7m/8-35g

C-Aktion (je 1.Bild) :
Greys Platinum Specialist 2 Lure 2,74m/20-50g
Gamakatsu Akilas 90XH 2,7m/15-60g (329g+500g)


----------



## alexpp (31. Juli 2019)

Auf eine nicht ganz so günstige Telerute war ich einfach neugierig, bisher von früher nur die günstigen gehabt. So richtig begeistert bin ich nicht und schicke sie wohl zurück. Der Griff ist ziemlich kurz (klar, auf kurzes Transportmaß getrimmt), der Leitring ist klein und ist nah am Blank und noch paar weitere Kleinigkeiten, die mich etwas stören. Ansonsten schön leicht, lässt sich sicher angenehm werfen. Köder von 7-20g gehen bestimmt ganz gut.
Die ForceMaster BX hatte ich mal in 2,4m als M und MH, die waren weicher. Die 2,1m M hatte ich meinen Neffen geschenkt und später für unter 30€ nochmal nachgekauft, für das Geld ist sie echt toll.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Juli 2019)

Wenn du sie nicht spezifisch sofort als Barsch-Option Begleitrute brauchst, dann schnell wieder weg.

Ich habe eine 5tlg Gamakatsu in zwar nur 2.4m, die fühlt sich aber als eine der ersten vielteiligen wirklich gut und nicht viel schlechter als eine 2tlg an.
Und verschwindet mit der Kürze und Teilung dann wirklich in einem kleinen Päckchen. Und feuert den Kleinkram (Angabe -20g) brauchbar, der mit der Hechtwanderstandardrute eben nicht so richtig geht.

Diese Forcemaster mit XT60 sind zu den Webpreisen echte Preisknüller.


----------



## alexpp (31. Juli 2019)

Ich werde wohl bei der nächsten Bestellung die Lexa Travel 2,4m/15-40 für 70€ (A&M) probieren, die Akilas sind doch wesentlich teurer.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Juli 2019)

Die Lexa Travel finde ich auch sehr interessant, hatte noch keine in der Hand!
Entweder das ist unmerklich mit den 4tlg und man ist zufrieden - oder gehen wieder.

Die Lexa 11113 270 50g ist zu mir unterwegs, dann kann ich was genaueres zu allen 3 Versionen sagen.


----------



## Bilch (31. Juli 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Zur Erklärung für alle:
> Es gibt 3 wesentliche Aktionstypen der Spin- und vor allem GuFi-Ruten, A, B, und C.
> C ist semiparabol oder halbparabol, bei einer 2 tlg. biegt und arbeitet die ganze Spitze
> B ist viertelparabol, bei einer 2 tlg. biegt und arbeitet die halbe Spitze
> ...


Danke für diese Erklärung  Ist mir ehrlich gesagt total neu. Nach der "klassischen" Klassifizierung haben wir zwischen parabolischer, semiparabolischer und Spitzenaktion unterschieden. Die "englische" ist etwas exakter; der taper kann extra fast, fast, moderate fast, moderate/regular, regular slow und slow sein.

Wenn mir einer sagt, die Rute hat eine Spitzen bzw. Semiparabolische Aktion, dann weiß ich genau, wovon er spricht. Bei dem Taper habe ich schon Probleme damit, was genau der Unterschied zwischen fast und moderate fast (usw.) ist. Und auch progressive Aktion kann ich mir nicht so gut erklären.

Und jetzt kommst Du mit A, B und C  Wie würdest Du A, B und C mit der "klassischen" bzw. "englischen" Klassifizierung erklären?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Juli 2019)

Passt alles schon zusammen, mit ein bischen Schlacker und Spiel zwar 
insbesondere um B/C, C, C/D 
Hast du doch schon gut zusammengetragen ...
Der Aktionscode war bei Shakespeare, Silstar und vielen anderen in den Einzel-Buchstaben.
DAM hatte einen Quotient ähnlich den 3.75/15-Grad Rod-Rating-Systemen, vereinfacht genannt mit 1.0 bis 5.0 in 0.5 Schritten.

```
Aktion | Biegung | Taper              | Beschreibung   
Code   | Rute    |                    |
A        1/8      extra-fast,X-fast     "Spitzenaktion"
A/B    1.5/8      fast                  "Spitzenaktion"
B        2/8=1/4  moderate-fast         "quarter-parabolisch, mittlere Aktion"
B/C      3/8      moderate ?            "3/8-parabolisch"
C        4/8=1/2  moderate/regular      "semi-parabolisch"
C/D      6/8=3/4  regular-slow          "(nahezu-)parabolisch"
D        8/8      slow                  "voll-parabolisch"
```


----------



## Bilch (31. Juli 2019)

Nochmal danke, @Nordlichtangler  Nur eine Frage noch; wie würdest Du progressive Aktion beschreiben?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Juli 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Wenn mir einer sagt, die Rute hat eine Spitzen bzw. Semiparabolische Aktion, dann weiß ich genau, wovon er spricht.


Leider eben nur ein bischen,
weil es a) soviele Unterschiede gibt,
weil es b) so ungenau gehandhabt wird (auch Sprach/Ausdrucksproblem, hat ein ganzes Rutenbauforum verschlissen  ),
und weil es c) sehr Last-abhängig ist, die aber nicht spezifiziert wird (eben verbreitet unphysikalisches arbeiten).

Das hat Alex mit den vielen Fotos und gerade den Bemerkungen zu den verwendeten Gewichten wunderbar aufgezeigt!
Das ist längst nicht jedem klar, dass sich die Lastkurve ja sowieso immer mehr gen voll-parabolisch hinbiegt. Wo ist man da auf der Last-Biegekurve?
Millionen von aneinander vorbeiredenden Diskussionen sind die Folge ...

Manchmal Biegung in sichtbaren 2 Stufen, wie man gut sehen kann, also der weichere Spitzenanteil und der härtere Rückgratanteil biegen sich unterschiedlich schnell/stark bezüglich zunehmender Lastwirkung.
Wenn der weichere Spitzenanteil zu schnell/stark wegbiegt sowie der härtere Rückgratanteil noch stehen bleibt, bekommt man den "Buckel", sehr "(un-)schön" bei einigen Fotos zu sehen.
Das ist sehr unbeliebt, gerade bei Forellenanglern, Thema Aussteiger, Rute taugt nicht usw. usw.
Nur eines der vielen Fragestellungen bei sich im komplexen Gemenge der Lastwechsel ergebenden Fälle!



Bilch schrieb:


> Bei dem Taper habe ich schon Probleme damit, was genau der Unterschied zwischen fast und moderate fast (usw.) ist. Und auch progressive Aktion kann ich mir nicht so gut erklären.


Progressiv ist nach Definition fortschreitend, hier bei den Ruten wandert die Biegung zum Griff herunter.
Aber der Unterschied ist der, dass sich unterhalb der biegenden Sektion Tip--> Biegepunkt , eben Sektion Biegepunkt --> Griff  ,
noch keine Biegung stattfindet (soll), die Rute bleibt im unteren Teil noch steif und gerade.
Es gibt keine 2 Stufenaktion oder sowas, auch keine Weichstelle im Handteil oder irgendwo.

Die R'Nessa Jiggerspin haben das recht ordentlich, die Lesath PG BX haben das noch viel besser.  Die Blechpeitsche war dafür mal als eine der ersten verfügbaren und stabilen Ruten berühmt.
Wenn das gut gebaut wurde und funktioniert, biegt sich die Rute immer mehr von oben herunter, das Handteil bleibt lange steif und gerade, aber mit zunehmender Kraft wird die Rute genau passend immer kürzer, idealerweise bleibt die sich ergebende Hebelwirkung auf den Angler  F= Zugkraft*EffektiveHebellänge genau gleich!
Es treten keine stufigen Übergänge auf.

Vorteil: Superdrillqualitäten und Komfort!
Nachteil: Schlechte Anhakeigenschaften, kein harter Antacker- und Nagel-Apparillo!

Jetze fertig!


----------



## alexpp (31. Juli 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ...Die Lexa 11113 270 50g ist zu mir unterwegs, dann kann ich was genaueres zu allen 3 Versionen sagen.


Diese Lexa und RNessa 2,7m/15-50g (11858-271) sind von der Härte her erstaunlich nah beieinander. Beim Trockenwedeln wirkt die Lexa minimal weicher und wegen den leichteren Ringen etwas schneller.
Bei meiner Lexa habe ich die Verdickung am Griff etwas entschärft, reichlich am Kork geschmirgelt.

Edit: Falls jemand noch unbedingt die weiße Aspius MH oder H haben will, nordfishing77 hat noch beide, kostet halt doppelt so viel wie die rote Aspius.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Juli 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Diese Lexa und RNessa 2,7m/15-50g (11858-271) sind von der Härte her erstaunlich nah beieinander.


Die kürzere RNessa in 2,4m/20-50g (hab ich ja auch) fällt bei dir aber auch deutlich härter im Tip zu den 2,7m aus?


----------



## alexpp (31. Juli 2019)

Ja, die Spitze der 2,4m/20-50g RNessa ist härter und vom Durchmesser größer, direkt hinter dem Spitzenring gemessen: 2,38mm vs. 1,56mm (Lexa 1,8mm).
Auch die RNessa 2,4m/10-30g fällt vergleichsweise hart aus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. August 2019)

So, ein kurzer Bericht zu den Lexa's um 50g in 3 Generationen, darum ging es mir die Unterschiede zu kennen.
Dank einen günstigen Angebots des neuen Modells konnte ich es verantworten, eine Bestellung der Lexa CD zu experimentellen  Zwecken zu tätigen. 

Da ich von der AX Gen. keine 50er habe, musste die 35er herhalten, wobei ich vorher schon die Gleichheit der HT festgestellt hatte, die Spitzen lassen sich zwischen allen 3 Ruten immer noch beliebig tauschen.
In der Reihenfolge habe ich die Ruten bekommen und entspricht der Jahresfolge von ca. Katalog 2014, 2016, 2018/19
1) Lexa AX 11110-273  2,7m Jig 08-35g
2) Lexa BX 11111-270  2,7m 10-50g
3) Lexa CD 11113-270  2,7m 10-50g
Bis auf 2) sind die oben abgebildet.

Die 50g sind überambitioniert, das sind zwischen 1_1/4 oz bis 1_1/2 oz Blanks, oder je nach Gusto noch 1/4 oz (=7g) weniger, aber keine 1_3/4 oz bis gar 2 oz.

Die BX ist die straffeste, aber auch die am ungenausten werfende, fühlt sich nach Voll-egal Aufbau eines billig gefertigen (geclonten) Blanks mit einigen Spines an, sollte wohl mehr die GuFi-Fraktion als Aufwertung ggü. der AX ansprechen.
Die AX ist deutlich sauberer ausgerichtet, der Blank etwas weniger hart, auch bei den beiden 80g Ruten von mir zu beobachten.
Ansonsten gleichen die beiden sich noch sehr, Ringe gleich, langer Korkgriff, bei den BX der Einschnitt mit Carbonrohr, und sogar etwas Endgewicht.
Die CD ist vom Griff her komplett anders, viel kopflastiger, aber auch leichter, weil eben viel Griffgewicht fehlt. Der kurze Vorschraubgriff aus dem winzigen Duplonstück ist eine der wenigen Möglichkeiten, wie so ein Griff gebaut werden kann und hält.
Der CD Blank ist nochmal weicher als die AX, die CD 50g ist kaum stärker als die AX Jig 35g, ist schon merklich. Die Bilder oben zeigen das gut.
Die normalgroßen Ringe der CD finde ich passender, Ringanzahl der 50er gleich, das Rahmenmaterial ist dunkler, aber minderwertiger als die Verchromung der AX+BX. Ob noch Salzwasserfest muss sich zeigen.

Beim Werfen mit 15g Blinker, 3er+2er Mepps Aglia Spinner zeigten sich keine echten Wurfweitenunterschiede, gut am Fluss mit ca. 40m entfernten nicht ganz zu erreichendem Ufer festzustellen. Beim Extrempeitschen der Leichtgewichte zeigte sich mal wieder die Type der 12er Probierschnur in den 6er Frontringen als Schwachstelle.
Die BX ist aber merklich am anstrengendsten. Die zum Zandern, die CD (für die Kyst mit Griffumbau) zum Forelle jagen, so als Anhalt für den dicken Daumen.

So hat man also 3 Modelle noch vielfach kaufbar, kann sich in Details entscheiden, wie sonst kaum woanders.


----------



## alexpp (28. Dezember 2019)

3 neue Ruten kommen dazu. Wie gehabt, weil die Kameraposition nicht identisch ist, sind wieder 2 schon gezeigte Ruten dabei. Für den Vergleich mit älteren Aufnahmen sind es die Akilas 90H und die ältere Lexa Jigger 2,7m/7-28g. Da ich das leichteste Gewicht auf 198g erhöht habe, sind nur die Aufnahmen mit 329g mit älteren Bildern vergleichbar.

*Gamakatsu Akilas 90H 2,7m/10-45g (198g+329g)





Daiwa Lexa Jigger 2,7m/7-28g (198g+329g)




Daiwa Prorex AGS Jigger 2,7m/7-28g (198g+329g)




Shimano Speedmaster DX 2,7m/7-28g (198g+329g)




Shimano Speedmaster DX 2,7m/5-21g (198g+329g)


*


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Dezember 2019)

Klasse Bilder!
Hätte vorher nicht gedacht, dass sich die superleichte u. zarte Lexa-J so stark gegen die anderen aktuell weit teureren Stöcker und deren dickere HT halten kann!
Deren Buckelkurven sind nochmal ein breites Grinsen wert!


----------



## Captain_H00k (26. Januar 2020)

@alexpp erstmal WOW und vieeeelen Dank für diesen genialen Rutenvergleich 


Ich hätte mal ne Frage bezüglich der Lexa Reihe.Hast Du oder hat evtl jemand hier die Lexa Jiggerspin in der 2,40m Variante mit dem 8-35g WG ? Bin an der Rute interessiert,und es wäre interessant zu wissen wie Du die im Vergleich einzuordnen ist.
Ich habe hier nur die 7-28g gesehen,oder die normale Spin 2,40er mit 5-20g & 10-30g.
Auf den Bildern zu der normalen Spin ist finde ich zwischen der 28g und der 30g schon ein minimaler Unterschied zu erkennen,bzw die 30g Rute wirkt etwas straffer in der Spitze ( Sofern man das anhand solcher Bilder auf Distanz sagen kann ).
Jetzt wäre interessant ob die Jiggerspin 2,40m / 8-35g deutlich straffer ist,oder sich vielleicht ebenfalls nur in Nuancen unterscheidet ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Januar 2020)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal ne Frage bezüglich der Lexa Reihe.Hast Du oder hat evtl jemand hier die Lexa Jiggerspin in der 2,40m Variante mit dem 8-35g WG ? Bin an der Rute interessiert,und es wäre interessant zu wissen wie Du die im Vergleich einzuordnen ist.


Die beiden Jigger in 2,40m (ab 1oz) sind neu mit der 11113 CD-Serienauflage ab 2019.
Wer hat diese 2,40m Jigger überhaupt schon?

Die beiden Jigger in 2,70m (ab 1oz) sind alt aus den 11110 (u. 11111) Serienauflage, nicht mehr im aktuellen Programm.
Die eine alte Jigger 2,40m 5-20g  ist nicht wirklich eine "Jigger", sondern ein UL-Dingelchen; zudem wirken sich bei den geringen WG-Klassen die bei den alten Serienauflagen verbauten großen Ringe sehr negativ aus.
Die CD-Serienauflage hat in dieser Hinsicht wenigstens positiv abgespeckt.

Meine Riege 2,7m Lexa und 2,4m Lexa unterscheiden sich doch paarweise verglichen sehr, was die Einhaltung der WG-Angabe oder Straffheit über die Länge betrifft, und es differiert zudem in den unterschiedlichen WG-Klassen.
Prinzipiell tendiert die 2,4m Rute erstmal zu mehr Straffheit der Spitze unter Wurflast, haben aber erheblich weniger Durchmesser in Mitte+HT, was unter starker (Drill-)Last eine Umkehrung der Verhältnisse bringen muss.
Habe ich aber praktisch zuwenig Einsatzerfahrungen 2,4m Stecken im Vergleich am Wasser; weil die 2,7m eben so leicht und schön zu angeln sind und sich somit immer "vordrängeln". 
Im Trockenbiegetest sind die 2,4m bis runter zur 30g einwandfrei.


----------



## Captain_H00k (26. Januar 2020)

Hi @Nordlichtangler und thx für die Info !
Ich wusste nicht, dass die Jigger in 2,40 mit dem WG neu in dem Roster sind, dachte die haben die schon immer so im Programm 
Die 2,40er ist für mich halt von den Specs mit 8-35g sehr interessant, daher suche ich Infos dazu.Habe von unserem lokalen Fishermans erfahren, dass die ab diesem Jahr Daiwa im Sortiment haben,evtl bekomme ich die selber bald in die Hand und hoffe ich kann was dazu sagen.
Hatte bisher selber noch gar keine Lexa in der Hand, habe aber Gutes darüber gehört, und bin quasi neugierig geworden 
Mit was für Ruten könnte man die vergleichen ?
Die Akilas ist was man anhand der Bilder sieht ja deutlich straffer, aber was wäre z.B. mit ner Sustain AX 7-35g in 2,39m, die ist ja zumindest von den reinen Specs fast identisch ?
Wenn ich die Bilder so sehe, vermute ich dass die Lexa noch nen Tick sensibler ist ?
Und was ist mit der Rückstellgeschwindigkeit der Lexas, ähnlich ?
Ich bin gerade bei gutem Wetter oft mit Bike unterwegs, und da ist ne 2,70er deutlich unhandlicher zu transportieren als ne 2,40er, deswegen bin ich auch abgeneigt was die längeren Modelle angeht.


----------



## alexpp (26. Januar 2020)

Ich kann Dir mangels der genannten Ruten leider keine vernünftigen Infos geben.
Die aktuelle Lexa Serie finde ich gelungen, für 80-90€ bekommt man eine gute, leichte Rute. Der Spitzenring ist besser geworden, weil mehr abgewinkelt. Nur die Verdickung am Griff gefällt nicht, für mich an der falschen Stelle, deshalb schmaler geschmirgelt.
Die Akilas sind deutlich härter, auch die 90MH (die hatte ich nur kurz) ist beispielsweise härter als die Lexa 2,7m/15-50g. Von den Akilas ist die 90H spitzenbetonter als 90MH und 90XH.


----------



## Captain_H00k (26. Januar 2020)

alexpp schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir mangels der genannten Ruten leider keine vernünftigen Infos geben.
> Die aktuelle Lexa Serie finde ich gelungen, für 80-90€ bekommt man eine gute, leichte Rute. Der Spitzenring ist besser geworden, weil mehr abgewinkelt. Nur die Verdickung am Griff gefällt nicht, für mich an der falschen Stelle, deshalb schmaler geschmirgelt.
> Die Akilas sind deutlich härter, auch die 90MH (die hatte ich nur kurz) ist beispielsweise härter als die Lexa 2,7m/15-50g. Von den Akilas ist die 90H spitzenbetonter als 90MH und 90XH.



Vielen Dank für die Infos !
Das hört sich in jedem Fall sehr gut und interessant an 
Sobald ich die mal in der Hand gehabt habe, oder evtl sogar bekomme, werd ich mal ne Rückmeldung zu der Rute geben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Januar 2020)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Die 2,40er ist für mich halt von den Specs mit 8-35g sehr interessant, daher suche ich Infos dazu.Habe von unserem lokalen Fishermans erfahren, dass die ab diesem Jahr Daiwa im Sortiment haben,evtl bekomme ich die selber bald in die Hand und hoffe ich kann was dazu sagen.
> Hatte bisher selber noch gar keine Lexa in der Hand, habe aber Gutes darüber gehört, und bin quasi neugierig geworden
> Mit was für Ruten könnte man die vergleichen ?


Bei der Länge 2,70m sind die Lexa 15-50g und 8-35g weitgehend gleich vom Blank her, HT quasi dasselbe und das ST ist vorne merklich weicher und die Aktion von vorne ist dadurch bei leichter Last mehr von der reinen Spitze her, deutlich progressiver im Anjig-Effekt. Das kann Daiwa sehr gut, z.B. auch bei den R'Nessa.
Diese Jigger Ruten taugen (sofern genügende Grundsteifigkeit im unteren 2/3) - nebenbei sozusagen für alles, auch für Forellen, von jeder Aktionsform das beste hineingenommen.
Achtung, dabei stimmt der Blankdurchmesser und die Quersteifigkeit bzw. auch Ringlast nicht, nicht universal, "Weiche Gurken":
Team Daiwa Jigger (11729-270) 2,7m 7-25g,  R'Nessa Jigger (11851-270) 2,7m 7-25g, Lexa Jigger (11110/11111-245) 2,4m 5-20g .

Von daher würde mich ein Vergleich der 2,40m in den beiden wahrscheinlich benachbarten Stärken 35 u. 50 interessieren, wenn jemand sich die live anschaut. Wenn sie sich fast gleich anfühlen, bei genauerer Betrachtung aber die eine Spitze weicher anbiegt, dann hat man diese Doppelmodell-Methode.

Diese Angebote mag ich sehr gerne inzwischen, Shimano baut so auch sehr viele bessere Typen zusammen, finde ich auch effizient von der Entwicklung her, ein neues ST mit anders geschichteten Wickellagen, und fertig. Evtl. sowieso schon als Varianten in der Erprobung erzeugt, würde ich als Blankentwickler bei einem großen Hersteller eh so machen. Vor allem, WENN DENN WIRKLICH Testangler zum Einsatz kommen und Produkte in der Evolutionsschleife entstehen.

Für mich als Spinangler hochinteressant, wenn ich quasi fein abgestufte Spitzenaktionsunterschiede kaufen kann, ohne selber herumzuschnippeln.
Die Geschichte mit nachträglich eingesetzter Vollkohlefaserspitze ist zwar sehr interessant und prinzipiell möglich, funktioniert stimmig aber nicht eben einfach mal so. Abschneiden einer zu weichen vorderen Tipaktion ist deutlich leichter.

Zum vergleichen mit anderen Ruten:
Shimano Sustain (erste Serie) ist eine sehr spitzenorientierte fast schon Dropshotrute, einer meiner wohl Fehlkäufe, immerhin aber günstiger gebraucht.
Die AX ist nicht mehr so krass speziell, im Vergleich zur Lexa ist das ein schwerer Klotz.
Wirklich auf gleichem Level zu meinen AX+BX empfinde ich Yasei Aspius (white,whiteAX,redAX) , Dialuna (XR+S), Lesath DX, auch die verschwundene Biomaster ist super, aber (immerhin allerfeinste) Tipaktion zum Gufieren. Jedoch deutlich höhere Preisklassen, Lexa ca. 100€ kann man durchaus mit anderen 300€ vergleichen, ihre günstigen Anbauteile sind erwiesen solide.
Für anglerspezifische persönliche Vorlieben und Geschmack kann ich aber nichts 

Und noch eine statistische Beobachtung: Man bekommt keine gebrauchten Lexa bei ebay und so, noch nichtmal die vergurkten allerleichsten WG-Klassen ~20g oder die schwerste BC.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Januar 2020)

alexpp schrieb:


> Nur die Verdickung am Griff gefällt nicht, für mich an der falschen Stelle, deshalb schmaler geschmirgelt.


Ist das eigentlich Vollkork (vermute ich sogar) oder Bröselunterbau oder Klebegemisch, hast du so tief weggeschmirgelt?
War an meiner CD-Rute noch nicht dran.  Der gesplittete kommt aber ganz weg.

Von teilgerippten 7 Stück Lexa AX+BX 2,70m weiß ich sicher, dass der Griff aus dünner Korktapete auf einem sogar relativ schweren "Matschklebegummisubstitut" besteht. Umso erstaunlicher, auch wg. den angebauten großen Ringen, die im Werkslieferzustand schon sehr geringen Rutengesamtgewichte.


----------



## alexpp (27. Januar 2020)

Beim Kork kenne ich mich praktisch nicht aus. Im Durchmesser sind 2mm weg, das doppelte wäre noch schöner. Also 1mm in die Tiefe. Nun hat man zum Teil größere Vertiefungen, die aber nicht wirklich stören. Im geschmirgelten Zustand sieht man im Kork die horizontale Linien etwas besser, scheint aus mehreren Teilen zu bestehen.

Die Dialuna als Weitwurfrute hat endlich mein Interesse geweckt, werde wohl bald in deinem alten Thread paar Fragen stellen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Januar 2020)

Ich habe ja anhand einer Reihe Fälle den begründeten Verdacht, dass Shimano und Daiwa heimlich etwas abspecken, was die Blanks und auch die Ruten betrifft. Weniger Gewicht ist prinzipiell gut, weniger Grifffläche meistens nicht, weniger Spannkraft im Blank noch weniger gut.
Jedenfalls für denjenigen, der die rasante Rute sucht, und der JETZT die vorhandene Auswahl alte+neue Modelle nutzen sollte.

Das betrifft interessanterweise  alle meine genannten Favoriten, entweder das längere komplette "Verschwindibus" bei Aspius(white), Biomaster,
oder ein Stückchen weicher machen wie bei Dialuna, Lexa,
oder ein Aufrüsten Hochschieben (auch im Preis) wie Stradic in Blue Romance.

Da kann ich Gedanken lesen: Sehr einfach absehbar muss das Produkt in der Top-End-Riege 500+ geschont werden, verkaufbar bleiben.


----------



## alexpp (27. Januar 2020)

Det, die aktuelle Dialuna XR S90ML hast Du wohl nicht ? Sie soll die Fiji SiC-S Ringe haben. Bin zu blöd den Innendurchmesser dieser Ringe zu finden, wäre für die Info sehr dankbar. Das Gewicht von 128g ist schon faszinierend.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Januar 2020)

Zwei Versionen sind mir bekannt:
1) XR S900ML 2,74m 6-28g Ci4+ (Japan Domestic Model) glänzender Lack, Flash-Wicklungen.
2) S90ML 2,74m 6-32g  (JDM?) matter Lack, Wicklungen leicht sichtbar.

Die 1) habe ich, die 2) schon mal trocken in der Hand vergleichen können. Muss ich unbedingt mal fischen 
Die Ringe sind beide Fuji SIC, aber die 1) geht mit 30H los, die 2) mit einem 25er, meine ich jetzt aus der Erinnung, Ringe positiv abgespeckt eben.
Vorne hat die 1) Gr.7, was sehr gut wirft. 2) hat Gr.6, zudem wirkt sie etwas weicher, mehr wie die passende Lexa.


----------



## alexpp (27. Januar 2020)

Dann versuche ich mal die aktuelle S90ML zu bestellen. War schon kurz davor eine deutlich teurere Zenaq zu kaufen, konnte mich noch so eben zurückhalten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Januar 2020)

Dann Daumendrück  , dass sie Dir griffmäßig gut passt!
Die meine 1) lässt sich nicht mehr übertreffen, hart ausgereizt, dass sie gerade noch wirklich gut drillt, und querbeert alles wichtige gefangen.
Sogar mit Frauenpower wurde sie getestet und passt sie, macht unglaublich viel Fullaction-Spaß.
Mit Lexa ist aber entspannter  Also ganz praktisch kann ich das Adrenalin durch Rutenwahl einstellen


----------



## alexpp (27. Januar 2020)

Die Zenaq war übrigens die PA90, die kann man auch mit den üblichen K-Ringen bekommen. Deren eigener RG-Startring ist winzig. Für Weitwürfe soll sie ziemlich gut sein.









						PLAISIR ANSWER - ENG | ZENAQ_Official_Web
					

高性能フィッシングロッドメーカー・ゼナックの釣具カタログサイト。コンセプト・スペックのご案内など。




					www.zenaq.com


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Januar 2020)

Ich habe eine Fertigrute mit dem
American Tackle Company Microwave Control System  (Leitring hochstehend),
und stundenlange Wurfvergleiche am Wasser und Sportplatz gemacht.
In einem Satz zu diesem Extremansatz: Funktioniert gut unter der Vorgabe weit und *genau *
zu werfen, die kleinen Ringe steigern die Genauigkeit (sofern Blank-Spine etc. richtig genutzt).
Und bringen auch gerne eine Ringlastverminderung und damit gefühlte Rutenverbesserung, sofern vorher weit massigere Ringe angesetzt.

Aber einfach weiter in Metern werfen heißt, weitere und weniger Ringe benutzen, sogar bei geringen Aufweitungen je mm schon.
Der Castingsport hat sogar lange schon Grenzen festgeschrieben.
Oft kommt es aber auf sauberen Kunstköderflug und dessen Landung an, ein Grundvorteil bei Baitcaster-Rolle ggü. maximal gefüllter Stationärrolle.
Ddas ist wieder ein anderes Spiel. Und die Wurfköder selber mit ihren Eigenschaften übernehmen den Oberbefehl.


----------



## alexpp (27. Januar 2020)

Ich finde dieses Konzept auch nicht ganz überzeugend, auch wegen der Anzahl der Ringe. Steigert nicht nur den Preis deutlich, weiche Ruten werden zudem noch langsamer. Die Zenaq PA90 soll einen ziemlich guten Blank haben, allroundig sein. Beim WG ist sie natürlich oberhalb der Dialuna S90ML. Wenn ich mal Geld zu viel habe, wird so ne Rute eventuell bestellt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Januar 2020)

Finde ich gut, behalte das im Zielbereich!
Gibt immer wieder interessantes Neues und man lässt sich ja auch gerne überraschen - in beide Richtungen,
sofern es nirgends pressiert.

Der WG Bereich von um die 1oz ist aber der spannende, ich nenne es die "25g Klippe".   
Zwischen der 20g gut werfenden und 35g gut werfenden Spinrute ist so ein Riesenunterschied, und meistens ist dieser Bereich bei mir im Einsatz; und bei anderen wohl auch.

Bin ja so frei ,  hab mir gerade das vom Hersteller empfohlene Produktwerbevideo angesehen: PLAISIR ANSWER PA90 Jaw Breaker PV
Null Informationen zur was drin verbaut, Blanktechnologie oder so. 
Der Stock ist gezapft, ist teurer so zu tun, war früher mal gut, heutzutage eher nicht.
Und wenn man die vielen dämlichen verbiegenden Weitwinkel mal rauslassen möchte, scheint da eine eher längere Spitzenaktion am Werke zu sein, ala "Knickspitze".
Das wirft zwar bequem weit, taugt aber nicht die Bohne für genau, und gefällt mir überhaupt nie nicht mehr wg. einem eingebauten Drillverlust-Biegepunkt, der sich nur durch eine geänderte progressive Biegeaktion beseitigen ließe.
Wahrscheinlich alles gut für den speziellen Zielfisch, und einen ganzen Tag lange schleudern ...
Ausdauer und Durchhalten ist ja auch ein Spinrutenthema.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Januar 2020)

Ich habe mir auch noch das andere Video angeschaut: PLAISIR ANSWER PA90 Description by Markos Vidalis
Er beschreibt dort das Ziel einer universellen Rute. Und sehr genau die Eigenschaften, was ich als Shimano Dialuna XR S906M 2,90m 8-42g habe.
Was Zenaq definitiv für bis-40g besser als Shimano macht, ist der Griff! 
Ich habe an der Rute aber auch schon verlängert und meine Duplon-Schnellbauskills nun verfeinert. Er kommt aber definitiv ganz neu, und natürlich Kork für mich..
Und ich habe das "to-fast,to-heavy" Syndrom gemildert, sie ist mit der Power einer Aspius AX H unterwegs, nur rasanter.
Eigentlich liebe ich diese Rute ... aber ...
sie hat mir schon zweimal den Tag bzw. die Angelwoche versaut, weil ich mit größeren Ködern Blinker ab 28g aufwärts eine Wurfarmzerrung beim voll durchziehen bekommen habe.
Ohne echtes Vorbereitungsmuskelaufbautraining ist das nichts (mehr), 100m Würfe wären theoretisch möglich, aber nur 1mal schaffen? 

Rettung war zweimal, wo dann selbst die Aspius-Riege wehtat:
Lexa 2,70m -60g, tagelang stressfrei schmerzfrei, und geile Drills mit Klebekraft! 
Seitdem bin ich von diesem erstmal recht unscheinbaren Stöckchen überzeugt.


----------



## alexpp (27. Januar 2020)

Falls mich die Dialuna S90ML überzeugt, wird auch die längere und straffere Dialuna folgen. Bei 2,9m ist aber Schluss.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Januar 2020)

Mir fehlt da noch ein Zwischenmodell, deren Dialuna 2,9m -42g -45g sind als Max sehr untertrieben.
Sowas in der Klasse Aspius AX MH plus 1 Tickchen mehr.

Ich habe ja noch die 3m Aspius 1. N-Serie weiß, die ist mit Abstand am universellsten von realen 5-55g, für praktisch alles außer Großwels und einer relativen Schwäche beim reinen Gufieren, auch beim Friedfischen kann sie vorne mitspielen, und nach (notwendigem) Umbau des dünnen 22mm Griffes der ersten Serie sehr schön zu fischen. (Das mit den Griffen ist verbreitet eine Krätze, aber ich wiederhole mich damit nur)
Die fehlt dir noch  falls dir eine über den Weg fliegt.


----------



## alexpp (27. Januar 2020)

Wenn ich mir meine Bilder anschaue, ist die aktuelle Lexa 2,7m 30-60g ähnlich oder ein wenig weicher als die Aspius MH, die Lexa 2,7m 40-80g könnte etwas oberhalb der Aspius MH sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Januar 2020)

Augenblick mal ...
mußte mir die Bilder erstmal nebeneinander auf den Bildschirm legen ... stimmt was du schreibst.

Und da ich deinen Messaufbauten deutlich mehr vertraue als Daiwa in ihren Angaben und Maßzahlen,
und wir sehr viel sicherer die gleiche Aspius AX MH haben,
und meine Lexa eine 11111-BX ist, die von mir in dem 2,7m 35/50/50er Vergleich am merkbar stärksten vom Blank her ist,
bleibt nur eine naheliegende Folgerung: Die 11113-CD ist auch als 60er weicher als ihre Vorgänger!

Da war ich ja recht blind  bezüglich diesem Bilde der Lexa, wohl weil ich sie für mich längst fest einsortiert habe.
Und du deine Bilder eben viel besser kennst 

Meine Lexa in AX+BX 2,7m 40-80g sind weitaus stärker als Aspius *H*, bei sogar ziemlich gleichem Rutengewicht,
ersetzen für mich die immer wieder angedachte und verschobene Beschaffung der ziemlich vergurkt aufgebauten Shimano Yasei Shad Jigging XH 2,70m 80-100g,
und übertreffen auch von der Power her öfter ihre Konkurrenz aus der Oberliga der 80er-Klasse.

Meine gute Güte   - was könnte man da falsch machen bei einer Empfehlung, stimmt einfach nichts, was man nicht selber genau überprüft hat.


----------



## alexpp (28. Januar 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ...Meine Lexa in AX+BX 2,7m 40-80g sind weitaus stärker als Aspius *H*, bei sogar ziemlich gleichem Rutengewicht,
> ersetzen für mich die immer wieder angedachte und verschobene Beschaffung der ziemlich vergurkt aufgebauten Shimano Yasei Shad Jigging XH 2,70m 80-100g,
> und übertreffen auch von der Power her öfter ihre Konkurrenz aus der Oberliga der 80er-Klasse.
> 
> Meine gute Güte   - was könnte man da falsch machen bei einer Empfehlung, stimmt einfach nichts, was man nicht selber genau überprüft hat.


Ich habe ja auch eine Lexa AX 2,7m 40-80g. Nach meinen Bildern ist sie insgesamt etwas härter als die Aspius H, aber nicht deutlich. Die Lexa biegt sich in der Mitte ein wenig mehr, hat aber eine härtere Spitze. 
Ich hatte es schon geschrieben, auch die letzte Serie der R'Nessa Ruten ist weicher als die ältere Serie. Beispielsweise ist die letzte R'Nessa 2,7m 15-50g genauso weich wie die aktuelle Lexa 2,7m 15-50g. Die hatte ich noch behalten, aber die R'Nessa 2,7m 30-70g ging zurück, weil vergleichsweise weich und dazu noch schwere Ringe.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Januar 2020)

Also ich habe die Ruten neben dem Einsatz am Wasser auch mehrfach vermessen, nach 15/3.75 Methode oder direkt nebeneinander.
Mal nachgeschaut und so zusammengefasst, kam für mich sehr passend gestuft heraus:
reales opt.WG ca. 32g: Dialuna XR S900ML
reales opt.WG ca. 36g: Lexa BX 270 50g , Aspius AX MH
reales opt.WG ca. 43g: Lexa BX 270 60g
reales opt.WG ca. 56g: Aspius AX H, Dialuna-XR S906M
reales opt.WG ca. 65g: Lexa AX 270 80g

Je nach hergenommenem Rutenexemplar sind auch mal ein paar g +/- möglich.
Biegekurven Lexa und Aspius verlaufen schon anders, deswegen können sie sich auch nicht einfach so ersetzen, sondern toll ergänzen! 
Die Griffe der 3x Aspius AX sind  für mich noch mit Abstand die besten, trotz der Vorneschraubung (sehr kurz). Lexa 270 und Dialuna 270/290 sind für mich  umbaubedürftig, taugt aber zum ausprobieren. In Länge 240 passt es immer besser.

Eine Großserien-Spinrute ohne Split-Spargriff, mit richtig schön passend gebautem Griff in einem durchschnittlichen Arm+Handmaß für Europäer ?  

(@all: dass die Hersteller-WG-Angaben mal bis zu 100% =Faktor-2 daneben liegen, ist eben leider so.)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Januar 2020)

alexpp schrieb:


> Ich hatte es schon geschrieben, auch die letzte Serie der R'Nessa Ruten ist weicher als die ältere Serie.
> Beispielsweise ist die letzte R'Nessa 2,7m 15-50g genauso weich wie die aktuelle Lexa 2,7m 15-50g.


Damit wird es ja immer klarer, dass seit einiger Zeit ein "Rückbau" in den Blanks stattfindet.
Ich werde überhaupt mal die R'Nessa Jig 3DX 11851 2,7m 8-35g genauer zusammen mit der Lexa CD 11113 2,7m 15-50g anschauen.


----------



## Captain_H00k (30. Januar 2020)

Was soll ich sagen Leute,erstmal mega lieben Dank @Nordlichtangler für die ausführliche Antwort, sehr hilfreich ! Zudem ongoing thx @alexpp für den coolen thread  !


Zu dem Griff,ich hoffe auch auf Vollkork !
Hab ne günstige Feeder vom Daiwa wo ich mich bis heute über diesen Fake Kork bzw wie schon passend gesagt wurde,Korktapete aufrege 
Das Zeug ist einfach Kacke,und besonders doof weil es sich nach ner Zeit ablöst, und quasi den Griff richtig ruiniert.Ich hoffe da echt auf richtigen Kork,sonst sinkt mein Interesse an der Rute doch deutlich 
Bin morgen bei Fishermans und werde abklären ob die die dahin bekommen können.
Ich bin jetzt so neugierig,ich _muss _die 2,40er Jiggerspin in 8-35g jetzt einfach mal in der Hand halten,bzw evtl sogar kaufen !


Edit: Hatte erst die falschen Daten beim WG,habs korrigiert.
Habe gesehen, dass die RNessa wohl laut Beschreibung mit AAA Kork ausgestattet ist.Sollte die Lexa tatsächlich so nen Griff haben,bin ich fast am überlegen dann die anzuschauen,obwohl die im Schnitt nen Tick schwerer ist.
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe gäbs da die Jiggerspin mit dem WG 8-35g nur in 2,70m,oder die normale RNessa mit 10-30g in 2,40m.Dann wäre die Jiggerspin vermute ich empfehlenswerter zum testen,oder ?


----------



## alexpp (31. Januar 2020)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> ... Edit: Hatte erst die falschen Daten beim WG,habs korrigiert.
> Habe gesehen, dass die RNessa wohl laut Beschreibung mit AAA Kork ausgestattet ist.Sollte die Lexa tatsächlich so nen Griff haben,bin ich fast am überlegen dann die anzuschauen,obwohl die im Schnitt nen Tick schwerer ist.
> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe gäbs da die Jiggerspin mit dem WG 8-35g nur in 2,70m,oder die normale RNessa mit 10-30g in 2,40m.Dann wäre die Jiggerspin vermute ich empfehlenswerter zum testen,oder ?


Meine ältere RNessa 2,4m 10-30g (11850-240) ist für das WG vergleichsweise hart, auf jeden Fall härter als die alte BX Lexa 2,4m 10-30g (Bilder vergleichen). A&M verkauft die RNessa noch für 80€. Die gleiche Rute aus der letzten Serie, die nun auch ausgelaufen ist, ist vermutlich weicher.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Januar 2020)

alexpp schrieb:


> Meine ältere RNessa 2,4m 10-30g (11850-240) ist für das WG vergleichsweise hart, auf jeden Fall härter als die alte BX *Lexa* 2,4m 10-30g (Bilder vergleichen). A&M verkauft die RNessa noch für 80€. Die gleiche Rute aus der letzten Serie, die nun auch ausgelaufen ist, ist vermutlich weicher.


Meine RNessa 2,4m 10-50g mit der gleichen Seriennummer ist auch erstaunlich hart. Die Jiggerspin (3DX) 11851 2,7m 8-35g ist vorne wenigstens nett weich für kleine Köder.
Die neuere Auflage RNessa Jigger ist die 11857, und dann gibt es auch eine noch-ältere Version vor RNessa Jigger (3DX) 11851.
Dazu habe ich aber keinen Katalog.  Nach allen verfügbaren Infos ist der Blank von 11850 + 11851 am straffesten.
Bei 3 Versionen einer Rute im Umlauf (mit relevanten Unterschieden!) muss man aufpassen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Januar 2020)

Macht das nicht eigentlich Sinn, separate Threads zu eröffnen, was einen Hersteller und seinen Modell-Wirrwar betrifft ?
Zumal es gerade immer wichtiger wird, weil der goldene Zenith von gut&günstig scheint überschritten.

Also so etwa "Labyrinth der Daiwa Spin Rods", "Labyrinth der Shimano Spin Rods", usw.


----------



## Captain_H00k (2. Februar 2020)

Leute thx erneut für die Infos.Hab die RNessa bei A&M gesehen,da wäre nur die 2,40er in 10-30g interessant,aber irgendwie ist die Verlockung da absolut nicht so groß wie bei der Lexa 

War bei 2 Fishermans,einer hatte gar keine Daiwa Ruten,nur Rollen,und das auch auf absehbare Zeit.Und der andere leider nicht die Lexa Reihe,und bestellen ist auf Nachfrage auch nicht möglich 
Hätte sonst eine dahin geordert um die mal anzuschauen.
Jetzt bleibt nur Online,und ich denke da werd ich die Lexa Jiggerspin einfach mal auschecken.
Habe zwar immernoch echt Bedenken wegen dem Kork,aber vermute mal das Risiko muss ich dann wohl eingehen 
I'll keep u guys updated in jedem Fall !


----------



## Captain_H00k (3. Februar 2020)

Leute ich hätte nochmal ne Frage,hab mal etwas im Netz geschaut nach den Lexas.Dabei hab ich das hier gefunden:

https://www.gerlinger.de/daiwa-steckrute-lexa-spin-4-77731

Ist das quasi die "alte" Lexa mit dem anderen Griff von der ihr erzählt habt ?
Und falls ja,ist die 2,40er mit 5-20g tauglich,und handelt es sich dabei denn um nen Vollkork Griff ?
Thx in advance !

PS: Gerade gesehen die haben auch die RNessa in 2,40m als Jigger 8-25g und Spin 10-30g da.
@alexpp die hattest Du doch beide im Vergleich.Konntest Du die auch fischen,und welche hat Dir am Wasser mehr zusgesagt ?
Hoffe ich nerve nicht mit der Fragerei,aber bin echt hin- und hergerissen zwischen den RNessa,oder halt die Lexa Jiggerspin mal zu testen


----------



## alexpp (4. Februar 2020)

Falls Dich die älteren Ruten interessieren, empfehle ich die alten Kataloge runterzuladen und nach der Artikelnummer zu gehen, Gerlinger und A&M geben sie an, ist auch in meinen Bildern zu finden.
Bei den Lexa ist die BX (11111-xxx) der Vorgänger der aktuellen Lexa und hat einen leicht unterbrochenen Griff und AX (11110-xxx) ist Vorgänger der BX, AX hat den durchgehenden zylindrischen Griff.
Bei den RNessa ist die letzte Serie CD (11858-xxx, Jigger 11857-xxx) und die älteren sind die AD (11850-xxx, Jigger 11851-xxx).

Die Lexa BX 2,4m 5-20g ist sehr weich, damit würde ich 20g nicht werfen wollen. Soll aber nicht heißen, dass alle BX vergleichsweise sehr weich sind. Die gemeinten RNessa von Gerlinger sind aus der letzten Serie, also CD.
Die meisten meiner Lexa sind die BX und RNessa AD, diese RNessa haben auch Alconite Ringe, aber mit den alten Rahmen.
Ich hatte die meisten Ruten zu wenig oder gar nicht gefischt, um etwas genaueres sagen zu können. Falls vorhanden, am besten nach meinen Bildern gehen, das ist genau und objektiv. Die Aufnahmen hatte ich hauptsächlich für mich gemacht, um den Überblick nicht zu verlieren bzw. die Unterschiede in der Härte genau sehen zu könne. Ein GIF der Lexa BX 2,4m 5-20g mit paar weiteren Ruten:


----------



## Captain_H00k (4. Februar 2020)

@alexpp
Du mega lieben Dank für die Infos,sowas könnte ich selber nicht so einfach recherchieren !!!
Ich dachte halt vielleicht wäre die alte Lexa da für nen Schnapper zu haben und man könnte sich die zusätzlich mitnehmen 
Aber wenn Du sagst die ist so sensitiv, lohnt das für mich nicht.Ich fische hier selten unter 10g,und habe in dem Bereich bereits Ruten.Bin im Schnitt eher so mit 14-25g unterwegs.
Dann bliebe halt die Auswahl zwischen der RNessa und der Lexa Jiggerspin,und da tendiere ich klar zur Lexa.Das einzige was mir wie gesagt echt nen Kopf macht ist der verdammte Korkgriff


----------



## Captain_H00k (15. Februar 2020)

So,also die Lexa Jiggerspin 11113-245 ist nun da,und ich bin vom ersten Eindruck richtig happy 
Mein größter Sorgenpunkt,es ist kein Tapetenkork !!!
Ich kann mal Bilder zum Vergleich machen die Tage,hab ne Ninja Feeder,_da_ ist Tapetenkork dran,der sich auch löst 
Was da verbaut ist,schaut solide aus.Die Ringe sind einigermaßen gerade ausgerichtet,und auch sonst habe ich bisher keine flaws bei der Verarbeitung ausmachen können.
Trockenwedeln fühlt sich auch sehr geil an !
Die Tage gehts damit ans Wasser,und die wird jetzt auch ausgiebig von mir gefischt die nächste Zeit,werde berichten


----------



## alexpp (16. Februar 2020)

@Nordlichtangler 
Hatte mich eigentlich auf die Dialunas eingeschossen und heute die neuen Lunamis (komische Produktnamen) entdeckt. Seiten 26+27:









						Shimano Fishing Neuheiten 2020 Katalog DE
					

Shimano Fishing Neuheiten 2020 Katalog DE




					issuu.com
				




Im deutschen Katalog fehlen bei den 2,74m Modellen die S90M (7-35g, 130g) und 2,90m die S96ML (6-25g, 128g).

Shimano Japan:





						ルナミス[LUNAMIS] | ショアシーバス | シーバス | ロッド | 製品情報 | SHIMANO シマノ
					

高精度なゲームを叶える軽量ショアキャスティングロッド。前作比最大10％（15ｇ）の軽量化を達成。




					fishing.shimano.co.jp


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Februar 2020)

Ja, die Produktrotation geht immer weiter ...

Bei dem kurzen Ausschnitt der Lunamis stößt mir der Monocoque Hintergriff auf, wie bei ähnlichen JDM Seabass Rods. Das ist die einzige Stelle, wo es wirklich nicht leichter werden darf. Und wo ich Probleme bekommen werde, wenn ich dort einen langen Duplon oder Kork drüber schieben möchte.
Ringe mit Titanframes werden auch nicht für kleinen Aufpreis kommen. Erscheint mir teuer und wohl deutlich teurer zu werden.

Interessant, dass mit dem Yasei BB sowas wie die Ablösung der Yasei Red AX anrückt, aber auch Griffreduzierung.


----------



## alexpp (17. Februar 2020)

Kosten ca. 100€ mehr als die Dialuna und vereinzelt schon in D zu haben. Wenn man wüsste, dass der Blank etwas besser ist und der ganze Aufpreis nicht für die Ringe ist, wären die Lunamis interessant. Bleibt wohl nichts anderes übrig, als beide ähnliche Modelle zu bestellen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Februar 2020)

Wenn ich mal Suche, sind die Web-Real-Preise bei Faktor 2, also 220 zu 440. Genau das würde ich für den zusätzlichen Gimmick immer erwarten.
Und das konkretere Preisbeispiel zum aufgemotzten Top-Modell in DE existiert.
Aber die gefundene Angebot-Lunamis ist sogar ein älteres Modell ohne den Monocoque hinten.
Daiwa und Shimano liefern sich da schon einige Zeit einen Wettbewerb um die aufwendigste und teuerste Küstenrute.

Über echte (Blank-)Technik weiß man eben nichts, und kurze fremde Berichte sind auch meist nicht mehr zielführend, ohne Zahlen Fakten Referenzen.
Zumal bei den neuen raffiniert kombinierten Blankkonstruktionen sehr viele Änderungen und Effekte eingebaut wurden, die man persönlich mögen kann, oder nicht.
Ich habe jetzt schon eine Reihe Fertigkaufruten und Blankeigenbauruten, die "too-much" sind, zuviel von einer Eigenschaft drin, was sich insgesamt oft nicht positiv macht, wenn man Fangerfolg und Drillspaß in Harmonie bringen will.
Und die Abstimmung mit der Harmonie (zudem erschwert unter den eigenen individuellen subjektiven Gesichtspunkten) ist das Ding.

Hängt aber auch wieder davon ab, ob man eine Spezialrute für genau *einen spezifischen Spinköder* und einen Angeleinsatz will,
oder eine möglichst universal aufgestellte, mit der man am Wasser vieles abdecken kann.
Die Frage wird oft nicht sauber gestellt und beantwortet.

Also shoppen, begrabbeln, ausprobieren, berichten!


----------



## Captain_H00k (28. März 2020)

So Leute,ich gebe mal ein Update bezüglich der Lexa.
Mittlerweile wurde die Rute ein wenig gefischt,und ebenfalls ein paar Fische damit gefangen.Bisher aber leider nur Barsche,wenn auch recht saftige.Aber werde die Tage versuchen vorm Beginn der Schonzeit noch nen Zander zu catchen,wish me luck 
Mein bisheriges Fazit,eine sehr geile Rute zu nem anständigen Preis 
Was ich jedoch sagen muss,mir ist aufgefallen dass es eine Rute ist,die bei starkem Wind nicht so gut funktioniert.
Ich bin da kein Fachmann,aber es gibt für mich gefühlt einfach Ruten die können das gut ab,und geben trotzdem noch ein schönes Feedback.Und andere weniger,und diese Lexa Jigger gehört leider dazu.Das merkt man extrem bei Gummifischen,und bezieht sich insgesamt auch eher darauf.Drop Shot war die Rückmeldung gefühlt besser,und Wobbler und Spinner laufen auch super damit.Trotzdem geht die Performance bei Wind finde ich deutlich runter.
Aaaber um fair zu sein,ich habe die Rute bisher noch nicht mit der eigentlich dafür von mir vorgesehene Kombo aus Berkley x9 und Shimano Stradic gefischt ( aktuell Daiwa J Braid ).
Sobald ich das ne Weile gemacht habe,gebe ich nochmal ein Update 

Was mich aber zur ner neuen Frage für diesen Thread bringt.
Und zwar gefällt mir der Stick insgesamt doch so gut,dass ich überlegt hatte,mir die nochmal in straff als Zander Jigge zu holen   
Dabei wiederum,habe ich entdeckt dass A&M noch alte AX Modelle mit den langen Korkgriff im Angebot hat ! Zudem sind die aktuellen auch zum Teil reduziert.
Jetzt meine Frage,hat einer von euch welche von der AX Baureihe gehabt ?

Es geht mir dabei um folgende Modelle,die beide glaube ich in der BX Generation von @alexpp hier in den ursprünglichen openig posts vorgestellt wurden.

Daiwa Lexa Spinning AX 15-50g -
Artikel-Nr. 11110-242

&


Daiwa Lexa Spinning AX 30-70g
Artikel-Nr. 11110-243



Ich tendiere zu der 30-70g Variante,einfach weil ich vermute als reine Jig Rute für den Rhein kommt die evtl besser.Gewichte dafür wären dann 20-35g Jigköpfe + Gummis um die 4",da ist man ja schnell bei 40g+ die man raushaut,und die dann ebenfalls auch anständig animiert werden wollen.
Wenn man jetzt @Nordlichtangler 's Erklärungen hier gelesen hat,sollte man vermuten,dass die 50g Variante niemals wirklich für 45g Jigs taugt.
Daher dachte ich,könnte doch die 70g Variante vielleicht genau dafür klar gehen.
Oder würdet ihr sagen,dass die Lexas in diesem Bereich eher an die Grenzen kommen,und man nach Alternativen schauen sollte ?
Die wäre im Sale 70€,das ist finde ich einfach ne Verlockung sich eine zu packen.Irgendwie gefällt mir das Design dieser AX Baureihe so gut,obwohl die CD dort auch im Sale ist,und sogar einen Tick weniger wiegt.
Wäre interessiert was ihr dazu sagt,lohnt sich,oder eher sein lassen ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. März 2020)

Die 8ft hab ich auch, als ältere 20J 30 50 70 100.
Deren Power und WG-Bereich verhalten sich anders als die 9ft in 50 und 60, die 8ft sind gerade in den Typen 50 und 70 merklich straffer.
Allerdings angele ich vornehmlich die 9ft, die 8ft sind nach kurzem Rumtesten u. Probieren in Standby, wenn ich mal sowas brauchen werde. Keine Köder+Fischerfahrung, keine Aussagengarantie. 
Mir gefallen die 8ft als 50 70 100 auch so gut, dass ich sage: Nimm' beide, gute Staffelung, dann wirst du glücklich ggü. der 8ft Jigger-CD 35!



Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Was ich jedoch sagen muss,mir ist aufgefallen dass es eine Rute ist,die bei starkem Wind nicht so gut funktioniert.
> Ich bin da kein Fachmann,aber es gibt für mich gefühlt einfach Ruten die können das gut ab,und geben trotzdem noch ein schönes Feedback.Und andere weniger,und diese Lexa Jigger gehört leider dazu.Das merkt man extrem bei Gummifischen,und bezieht sich insgesamt auch eher darauf.Drop Shot war die Rückmeldung gefühlt besser,und Wobbler und Spinner laufen auch super damit.Trotzdem geht die Performance bei Wind finde ich deutlich runter.


Das wundert mich schon ein bischen, aber das ist eben die CD und ich kenne die Rute nicht.
Welchen Wind hast du am Wasser?
Der 8ft 20J traue ich sowas bei starken Windböen und Zug am der Schnur sofort zu.
Der 9ft 28J nur noch tw., eher noch der 8ft 30, da muss das schon Windstärken hauen. 9ft 35J wohl kaum, danach ist Schluss bis Orkan.
Die Jigger haben eben prinzipiell das vorne weichere ST, da biegt sich gleich was weg oder zappelt bei ein bischen (Luft-)Zug.
Die Normalspins sind deutlich "knüppeliger", da wird das nicht passieren ab der 8ft 50.


----------



## Angler2097 (28. März 2020)

Finde, dass die AX allgemein besser verarbeitet sind, als die BX. Habe eine BX(2,40 15-50), bei der ein Ring nicht in der Flucht ist und bei der 2,40 -70gr ist der Kork fehlerhaft. Nichts was gross stört in der Performance, aber die AX 2,40 -100gr ist wesentlich besser verarbeitet. Die CX kenn ich nicht.
Die Jiggerspin kenn ich leider nicht, aber die Lexas, die ich habe (ab 50 Gr), sind recht straff und es gibt bei mir keine Probleme bei Wind.
Finde, dass sie im Drill die Kopfstöße vom Zander schön abfedern.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. März 2020)

Die 3. Serie heißt merkwürdigerweise CD und nicht CX, ist auch kein 100% Nachfolgeblank.
Die AX sind neben mehr Griff wirklich ein Stück exakter aufgebaut ggü. BX, auch die Ringlage auf dem Blank wegen Spine/Springpunkt ist besser. Einige BX haben wiederum ein bischen mehr Härte, zeitgleich war immer noch mehr "Gummi" gefragt.

Du hast die 8ft Ruten 50 70 100 ja genau anders herum zu meinen Versionen.


----------



## Captain_H00k (28. März 2020)

Danke euch beiden zunächst für die Infos,das hilft mir schon ein wenig mir ein Bild zu machen  

@Nordlichtangler ich fische hier am Rhein in NRW,und in diesem Fall ging es ums fischen an eher großen Rheinbuhnen an der Strömungskante.
Dazu hatten wir die letzten Tage stetigen Wind um 10-18km/h mit ziemlich viel Windböen um die 40-60km/h.
Ich kann das schwer beschreiben,als Bspl.
Mit der Jigger fische ich z.B. Drop Shot Montage mit 25g Gewicht und 10cm ShadXperts Bass Shad und Gamakatsu Worm 2/0.
Bei dieser Montage sind es 30g insgesamt ,und ich spüre es bei voller Wurfweite ab dem ersten Kurbeln mit super Kontakt.
Montiert man aber z.B. besagten Kopyto mit insgesamt dann 35g,merkt man bei Wind auf voller Weite kaum etwas am Blank.Die Spitze ist wie Du sagst halt weicher,das kommt beim DS mega in der Aktion ! Beim Jiggen solcher Gewichte inklusive Wind ist die Rute leider dann doch überfordert bzw gibt keine anständige Rückmeldung wie ich finde ( Edit : Bin wie gesagt jetzt nicht so der Fachmann,aber es kommt mir so vor,als ob durch die weiche Spitze in Kombination mit dem Wind,auf eine gewisse Distanz die Jig Aktion die den Köder vom Grund abspringen lässt,einfach nicht mehr funzt.Man schleift den Köder quasi eher über den Grund,was ein richtiges Jiggen dann unmöglich macht ).
Habe an einem Hafengewässer damit um die 14g bei selben Windbedingungen getestet,das geht hingegen wieder mehr als solide.
Was mir auffällt,man spürt den Wind sehr stark an diesem Blank,besondes am ST.
Bei der Drop Shot Montage ist diese Sensibilität sogar eher zuträglich,und das Feedback ist wie gesagt sehr gut.


Interessant was @Angler2097 zu der Verarbeitung schreibt,das reizt mich noch mehr eine der AX auszuchecken !

Bin aber nach wie vor nicht sicher, ob es die 50g oder doch die 70g werden soll...
Und beide weiß ich nicht,glaube das wäre dann vielleicht doch ein wenig overdose


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. März 2020)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Montiert man aber z.B. besagten Kopyto mit insgesamt dann 35g,merkt man bei Wind auf voller Weite kaum etwas am Blank.Die Spitze ist wie Du sagst halt weicher


Das ist aber eindeutig und dann klar, die Spitze ist so 30->35g überlastet und labil. Kann gut sein, dass es eigentlich ein 1oz = 28g Blank ist. Weil die häufig sind.



Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Bin aber nach wie vor nicht sicher, ob es die 50g oder doch die 70g werden soll...
> Und beide weiß ich nicht,glaube das wäre dann vielleicht doch ein wenig overdose


Ich kann dich beruhigen, du wirst keine zurücksenden wollen.
Und (nicht!?!) nächsten Monat dann doch wieder fragen müssen!


----------



## Captain_H00k (28. März 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist aber eindeutig und dann klar, die Spitze ist so 30->35g überlastet und labil. Kann gut sein, dass es eigentlich ein 1oz = 28g Blank ist. Weil die häufig sind.



Du bei diesem Beispiel habe ich halt mal bewusst überbleit,weil ich einfach wissen wollte ob man überhaupt irgendwie ein Feedback durch mehr Gewicht erzwingen kann  
Auch Gummis mit insgesamt 18g oder 20g haben sich leider ähnlich verhalten.
Hab die Rute extra an diversen Stellen und Gewässern gefischt.Wir haben hier seit Wochen leider recht windige Verhältnisse am Wasser,von daher kann man zumindest ne kleine Tendenz absehen.
Ich erhoffe mir jedoch durch ne andere Schnur und Rollenkombo bissel mehr Feedbacl und schaue dann mal.
Drauf aktuell ist die J Braid in 0,16mm.Die Berkley x9 holt an ner anderen Rute von mir auch nochmal deutliche was raus,werde mal abwarten wie harmonisch diese Kombo dann ist,denke dabei an die 0,10mm oder die 0,12mm,mal sehen.



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich kann dich beruhigen, du wirst keine zurücksenden wollen.
> Und (nicht!?!) nächsten Monat dann doch wieder fragen müssen!



Das glaube ich Dir gerne,aber ich will es eigentlich gerne simpel bzw reduziert halten und nur eine von den beiden austesten


----------



## Angler2097 (29. März 2020)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Ich tendiere zu der 30-70g Variante,einfach weil ich vermute als reine Jig Rute für den Rhein kommt die evtl besser.Gewichte dafür wären dann 20-35g Jigköpfe + Gummis um die 4",da ist man ja schnell bei 40g+ die man raushaut,und die dann ebenfalls auch anständig animiert werden wollen.
> Wenn man jetzt @Nordlichtangler 's Erklärungen hier gelesen hat,sollte man vermuten,dass die 50g Variante niemals wirklich für 45g Jigs taugt.
> Daher dachte ich,könnte doch die 70g Variante vielleicht genau dafür klar gehen.
> Oder würdet ihr sagen,dass die Lexas in diesem Bereich eher an die Grenzen kommen,und man nach Alternativen schauen sollte ?



Also ich fisch die BX 2,40 -50gr hier im Edersee (wenig Strömung) mit Köpfen von 10-20 gr und 4er Trailer. Meistens 10 oder 14Gramm. Das macht sie gut. Bei deinen Bleigewichten und der Strömung im Rhein ist die zu schwach auf der Brust und ich würde die 70er nehmen.
Wenn es extrem windig ist und du auf Distanz angelst hast du eh keine grosse Rückmeldung über die Rute, ich guck zu 95% auf das Erschlaffen der Schnur


----------



## Captain_H00k (29. März 2020)

Dank Dir auch nochmal für Deine Einschätzung 
Nochmal zu allgemeinen Erklärung,ich habe hier nicht ausschließlich solche Verhältnisse,und auch nicht nur den Rhein als Gewässer.Nur hab ich einfach nach dem ersten Blank aus der CD Reihe mega Bock bekommen so eine auch fürs Jiggen an den Strömungskanten zu haben,und da die AX dort noch zu haben und im Sale ist,dachte ich es wäre doch ne perfekte Gelegenheit 
Die CD Lexa Jigger ist ne super Rute,und bin auch total happy drüber und die wird definitiv viel zum Einsatz kommen !
Mir sind halt nur diese "Schwachstellen" aufgefallen,und ich wollte einfach sehen wie weit man es mit der Rute treiben kann.
Nur damit man es nicht als unnötige Kritik am Blank versteht,der hierbei eigentlich außerhalb seines Einsatzgebietes agiert

Und natürlich schaue ich auf Distanz ebenfalls auf die Schnurspannung,es ist auch nicht so, als sei das so absolut nicht fischbar gewesen.
Mir ist einfach aufgefallen,dass dieser Blank einfach ein wenig mehr mit dem Wind bzw den Gegebenheiten reagiert.Es gibt Blanks die sind da nicht so sensibel.Was auf der anderen Seite aber bestimmt auch für ein klein wenig Einbußen bezüglich der Feinfühligkeit der Rute sorgt.

In jedem Fall vielen Dank nochmal an alle hier im Thread,ihr habt mir wirklich geholfen da ein gescheites Bild zu machen, und die diversen Blank Generation auseinander zu halten,love u guys 
Denke auch die 70er AX könnte genau das sein was ich mir vorstelle.Werde berichten sobald ich die habe.


----------



## Captain_H00k (29. März 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ...
> Von teilgerippten 7 Stück Lexa AX+BX 2,70m weiß ich sicher, dass der Griff aus dünner Korktapete auf einem sogar relativ schweren "Matschklebegummisubstitut" besteht. Umso erstaunlicher, auch wg. den angebauten großen Ringen, die im Werkslieferzustand schon sehr geringen Rutengesamtgewichte.



Ich bin gerade den Thread erneut nochmal am durchlesen um einen Überblick zu bekommen bevor ich die Entscheidung treffe.
Da ist mir dieser Post ins Auge gesprungen.
Verstehe ich das richtig,die AX hat also über die gesamte Länge am Griff nur diese Korktapete ?!
Die CD hat auf jeden Fall zumindest Kork am Stück.
Sollte das nämlich der Fall sein,würde ich fast doch dahin tendieren evtl dann die CD als schwere Variante zu nehmen,und einfach doch die 2,70er Variante


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. März 2020)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig,die AX hat also über die gesamte Länge am Griff nur diese Korktapete ?!


Ja, AX und BX haben Korktapete. 
Einige Vordergriffe hab ich schon weggemacht, ist wirklich so mit Unterbau, der ist kein einfacher Schaum, sondern sehr fest.

Wenn wir schon dabei sind: Ein weiterer Nachteil von AX und BX sind die großen und glanz-chrom farbenen Ringe.    
Je leichter das Modell (bei allen AX BX), desto krasser vernichtet das viel von der gefühlten Straffheit. 
Einfach veraltet in der Art, das ist eine lange bestehende Rutenbaukrankheit, gerne bei vielen Sonderangeboten und Restposten anzutreffen.
Keinen Kauf wert für diejenigen, die das nicht selber oder mit Helfer abstellen wollen.
Die CD hat kleinere modernere Ringe in einem Bronzematt-Ton verbaut.
Da fettere Ringe die Rute weicher machen, kleine und damit leichtere die Rute straffer, sollte der Effekt nachvollziehbar sein. 
Gute Rutenbauer wissen, dass bis echte WG 60g die Ringe bzw. Ringgewichte solch ein wichtiger Faktor sind, ab 80g erst ziemlich egal.
Ein deutlicher Anteil der recht günstigen Lexa Preise liegt in diesem wahrlich "08/15" gleichgemachten unangepaßten Aufbau für alle und dem dafür günstig gewählten Anbaumaterial.

Bei den 9ft wird die 60g zu schwach sein, ist schon bei der BX gerade eine 50g. 
Danach kommt die 40-80g mit über 50% mehr Kraft.
Das ist ein feiner Stock in AX und BX, selbst wenn die CD-Version wie abschätzbar weicher ausfällt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. März 2020)

Eigentlich wäre das mal langsam einen eigenen Lexa-Thread wert.
Los ging mit 58 u. 61 bis hier 109

Sollte man verschieben, um das Thread-Thema hier nicht komplett zu verschütten.


----------



## Captain_H00k (29. März 2020)

@Nordlichtangler vielen vielen Dank erneut,ist mir bald schon unangenehm immer wieder mit Fragen zu nerven  
Das zerstört meinen Traum von der AX !
Hatte ja damals wegen der CD deswegen schon gefragt und war ängstlich.Ich hab nämlich ne Feeder von Daiwa mit Korktapete die sich löst,und das geht für mich einfach nicht klar,bzw stört mich zu sehr...
Also wirds wohl die CD als 2,70m.Dann folge ich mal eurem Rat.Der gute @rhinefisher der hier glaube ich auch mitliest ,ist schon mit mir am Wasser gewesen,und predigt auch immer ich solle eher die längeren Ruten nutzen.Jetzt schreibst Du das hier auch,und ich werde eurem Rat mal einfach folgen 

PS: Einen eigenen thread für die Reihe fände ich auch passend & angemessen


----------



## Captain_H00k (30. März 2020)

Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier...es nimmt kein Ende 
Leute eigentlich wollte ich heute ordern,aber bei der Auswahl ist mir etwas aufgefallen.
Und zwar schreibt ihr:



alexpp schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir meine Bilder anschaue, ist die aktuelle Lexa 2,7m 30-60g ähnlich oder ein wenig weicher als die Aspius MH, die Lexa 2,7m 40-80g könnte etwas oberhalb der Aspius MH sein.





Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Augenblick mal ...
> mußte mir die Bilder erstmal nebeneinander auf den Bildschirm legen ... stimmt was du schreibst.
> 
> Und da ich deinen Messaufbauten deutlich mehr vertraue als Daiwa in ihren Angaben und Maßzahlen,
> ...



Eigentlich wollte ich jetzt die 2,70m CD mit 30-60g nehmen.Wenn ich das aber lese,und mir die Bilder anschaue,hab ich Angst dass die zu weich sein könnte ? 
Von der 2,70m CD mit 80g,hatte @alexpp ja ein Bild mit 500g drin,da schaut die so aus als sei die im Bereich der Akilas XH bis 60g.
Eigentlich hätte ich persönlich mehr Bock auf die 60g Variante der Lexa,hab aber jetzt Angst dass das im Grunde nur ne round about 40g Rute ist,weil ihr ja auch schreibt dass die CD Reihe weicher ist.
Welchen Blank würdet ihr empfehlen,welcher hat die harmonischere Abstimmung ?


----------



## alexpp (30. März 2020)

Die abgebildete Lexa 2,7m bis 80g ist die alte AX und die ist in der Tat der Akilas 90XH sehr ähnlich.
Die Lexa CD 2,7m bis 60g ist eine schöne Steigerung zu der 15-50g, aber eben nicht deutlich härter.
Die WG Angaben der kürzeren Lexa CD 2,4m 30-70g lassen vermuten, dass sie ein wenig härter ist als das längere Modell.
Was nun genau richtig ist, muss jeder selber abschätzen und entscheiden.

Später poste ich noch Bilder von den Lunamis S90L und S90ML, hab sie eigentlich schon länger fertig


----------



## alexpp (30. März 2020)

Mensch Prof., jetzt hast Du aber ordentlich Likes verteilt, Danke dafür 

Zu den beiden Lunamis hatte ich in einem anderen Forum schon etwas geschrieben. Sie gefallen mir ziemlich gut.
Kann nur die Steckverbindung und den für eine Weitwurfrute mMn eher kurzen Griff von ca. 36,5cm (von der Rolle bis zum Griffende gemessen) kritisieren.
Die Lunamis sind mit folgenden Wurfgewichten angegeben: S90L Plug 5-21g und Jig max. 25g, S90ML Plug 6-25g und Jig max.32g.
Für die Vergleichsbilder gilt das gleiche wie in letzten Posts mit Bildern. Außer den Lunamis wurden die restlichen Ruten schon gezeigt, aber für den einwandfreien Vergleich müssen sie dennoch nochmal fotografiert werden. Mit der Ausrichtung der Ruten hatte ich mich zwar ernsthaft bemüht, aber diesmal ist es anscheinend nicht so gut gelungen wie davor. Um die Verkippung zu sehen bzw. zu berücksichtigen, am besten bei ähnlich harten Ruten auf den Blank direkt vor der Rolle achten.

*Daiwa Lexa AX Jigger 2,7m/7-28g (198g+329g)





Shimano 2020 Lunamis S90L (198g+329g)




Daiwa Lexa AX Jigger 2,7m/8-35g (198g+329g+500g)





Daiwa Lexa CD Spin 2,7m/15-50g (198g+329g+500g)





Shimano 2020 Lunamis S90ML (198g+329g+500g)*


----------



## alexpp (30. März 2020)

Ein GIF ohne der Lexa AX Jigger 2,7m 8-35g


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. März 2020)

alexpp schrieb:


> Mensch Prof., jetzt hast Du aber ordentlich Likes verteilt, Danke dafür



Du machst dir soviel Mühe mit den Rutenfotos.
Das finde ich echt klasse!


----------



## Captain_H00k (30. März 2020)

Das ist wirklich einfach nur genial,können gar nicht genug geliked werden die Posts !
Und ebenfalls thx für die Infos 
Die Auswahl macht einem die Entscheidung wirklich nicht leicht,ich werde nochmal in mich gehen,und überlegen welche Version wirklich am sinnvollsten für mich ist.


----------



## Angler2097 (30. März 2020)

Am  Besten gleich mehrere Exemplare bestellen und die Schönste behalten. Rest zurücksenden


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. März 2020)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Der gute @rhinefisher der hier glaube ich auch mitliest ,ist schon mit mir am Wasser gewesen,und predigt auch immer ich solle eher die längeren Ruten nutzen.Jetzt schreibst Du das hier auch,und ich werde eurem Rat mal einfach folgen


Da bist du ja in sehr guten Händen! 



Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Also wirds wohl die CD als 2,70m.


Dann brauche ich nicht mehr viel schreiben:
Nimm die Lexa CD 2,7m 40-80g ;  Lexas sind alle gutmütig ausgleichend und nicht Brechstangen-hart.
Eine leichtere geht immer noch, aber du hast schon eine 35g dafür.

Bei den AX/BX in 2,7m bilden die 35J + 80 ein Traumpaar, alles von Barsch Forelle Hecht abdeckbar, ein echtes 2-Ruten Spin-Minimum.
Zander kann ich nichts wirklich zu sagen, sind bei mir nur Zufallsbeifang ohne Rutenbelastung.


----------



## Captain_H00k (31. März 2020)

Ok,das ist ne handfeste Aussage @Nordlichtangler , auch Dir nochmal vielen Dank 
Dann wird es wohl wirklich die 80g,war hin und hergerissen zwischen der 60er und der,aber habe schon vermutet dass die 80er als Kombo mehr Sinn macht.
Bei mir wirds am Rhein hier hoffentlich am Ende der Schonzeit dann direkt Zander damit geben,dann berichte ich mal 
Aber mal was anderes,die Rute wiegt 170g.Die Jigger die ich habe wiegt 125g,und wird mit ner 3000er/ 215g Rolle gefischt,ist nach meinem Empfinden ne recht harmonische Combo und fühlt sich in der Balance gut an.
Jetzt ist es so,dass ich durch ne Retoure wahrscheinlich bald ( Nach der Auflockerung der momemtanen Situation ) entweder ne 3000er oder 4000er Stardic FL für die 80g Rute hätte.
Die 3000er wiegt 225g,die 4000er wäre bei 260g jeweils ohne Schnur.
Bis zur 60g mit 160g hätte ich deshalb zur 3000er tendiert,aber bei den 170g denke ich fast die 4000er könnte passender sein.Zudem hat man halt auch mehr Wurfweite.
Womit fischt ihr diese Sticks so ?


PS: Was mir dabei gerade einfällt und ich eh mal fragen wollte.Hat hier einer von euch vielleicht die A-Tec Crazee Eging Aori Stick S822M schonmal gefischt ?
Das gibts ja für den europäischen Markt auch ne Zander & Barsch Version,die finde ich auch beide sehr interessant !


----------



## alexpp (31. März 2020)

Für eine 2,7m 30-60g, erst recht 40-80g Rute, würde ich zu einer 4000er (Shimano und Daiwa LT Größe) Rolle greifen.
Im BA wurde schon paar Mal berichtet, dass die Stradic 4000 FL ohne Schnur 280g wiegt.
Ich habe gerade bei der Lexa AX 2,7m 40-80g den Schwerpunkt zur Rolle nachgemessen: Mit der 210g leichten 4000er Vanquish FB (inkl. Schnur) sind es knapp über 13cm und mit der 300g schweren 4000er Twin Power knapp unter 11cm, ein Unterschied von ca. 2,5cm. Der Kopflastigkeit begegnet man am besten mit einer leichten Rolle und etwas Gewicht am Griffende, macht die Kombo leichter.


----------



## Captain_H00k (31. März 2020)

Hab das fast vermutet @alexpp ,danke für Deinen Post 
Das Ding ist,man hätte Lust da ne 3000er drauf zu montieren,weil 170g finde ich recht leicht für die Länge und das WG.Aber bei der Jigger ist mir schon aufgefallen,dass die CD Reihe durch den kurzen und geteilten Griff doch recht kopflastig ist.
Vermute mal bei den 2,70er CD ist das HT bei allen gleich,nur die ST sind anders,bzw das Mehrgewicht je Modell verteilt sich komplett auf das obere Blank Stück ?
Und das verlangt dann diese schweren Rollen 
Wenn die 4000er FL übrigens echt 280g wiegt,ware das entgegen der Werksangaben ja echt mies !
Hatte bisher nur die 3000er hier,und habe natürlich nicht nachgewogen.
Bei der 80g wären das also 170g + 260g ( 280g )+ Schnur = 430g Leergewicht
ist dann doch schon ne schwerere Kombo.
Muss mir das nochmal in Ruhe durch den Kopf gehen lassen...Sehr sehr schade,dass Daiwa da keinen Griff im Stil von der AX Reihe,aber dann mit _echtem_ Kork raushaut !
Dann lieber nen kleinen Tick mehr Gewicht am Griff,dadurch weniger Kopflastigkeit,und das könnte echt ne Traumrute sein zu dem Preis 
Wenn die 4000er aber wirklich real nochmal 20g mehr auf dem Buckel hat,dann noch Schnur,sind wir nah dran an 500g Gesamtgewicht...


----------



## alexpp (31. März 2020)

Auf so nen harten und langen Knüppel gehört mMn ganz klar eine 4000er Rolle, aber nicht unbedingt wegen dem höheren Gewicht. Dank den leichten Rollen wie Vanquish FB sind Kombos um die 400g möglich. Um die Kopflastigkeit zu reduzieren, würde ich am Griffende ein Gewicht von 20-30g anbringen.

Bei der Stradic 4000 FL gibt Shimano das Gewicht mal mit 260g und mal mit 280g an, die 260g sind auf jeden Fall falsch.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. März 2020)

alexpp schrieb:


> Auf so nen harten und langen Knüppel gehört mMn ganz klar eine 4000er Rolle, aber nicht unbedingt wegen dem höheren Gewicht.


Das ist schon mal die wesentliche Mindestanforderung !


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. März 2020)

Da ich zu neueren Shimano Rollen wenig positives beitragen kann:



Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Vermute mal bei den 2,70er CD ist das HT bei allen gleich,nur die ST sind anders,bzw das Mehrgewicht je Modell verteilt sich komplett auf das obere Blank Stück ?
> Und das verlangt dann diese schweren Rollen


Die HT sind gerne bei 2 benachbarten Modellen gleich, auch bei Shimano so mehrfach vorgefunden.
Die 2,7m AX 35J , BX 50 , CD 50 sind alle in der Steckung gleich und voll tauschbar!

Zur angefragten Rollenpaarung:
Die 2,7m AX 80 und BX 80 sind ein ganz anderes Kaliber zu der 60, die 60 ist dichter an der 50, aber schon dicker und stärker als 50.
Es sind Schnurzugkräfte weit über 7kg über die Rute ausübbar und anhebbar, damit kann man (ich) eine Leichtbau-Rolle oder Wormshaft-Rolle unter starker Schnurverbindung in wenigen Minuten hinrichten. Die herrliche Anschlagskraft  kommt brutal rüber, aber auch an der Rolle.
Auch beim Drill/Einkurbeln unter der machbaren gehaltenen Rutenspannung, im Versuch voll über die Rolle weiter Schnur zu nehmen, droht Crash für die falsche Rolle.
Mit einer Twinpower SW-B 5000 habe ich die Rolle so nicht kaputt bekommen, aber nur weil sie einfach in Selbstblockade-Modus geht und feist viel Lagermaterial bietet.
D.h. für den Drill über die Rolle an solcher Rute ist selbst diese noch weit zu schwächlich.
Mein Zielfisch für diese Rutenklasse ist Großhecht, dafür notwendigerweise entweder wie breit empfohlen eine Multirolle an kurzen Stöckchen, oder aus meiner Sicht weit besser die durchkurbelbare Excenter-Alu-Stationärrolle.
Deswegen fische ich daran nur Ryobi Applause 4000 sowie Abkömmlinge, oder Daiwa Legalis Exceler Theory HA 3000 Hardbody alias nun Daiwa BG, alle etwas über 300g schwer.
Passt, nun evtl. mir über den Weg laufende Welse sehe ich an der Combo auch gelassen entgegen.

Muss man nicht so sehen und machen, aber ich zeige damit mal einige mögliche Konsequenzen auf, diese Rutenklasse ist kein Spielzeug'chen mehr.


----------



## Captain_H00k (31. März 2020)

Ich freue mich immer die Antworten hier zu checken Jungs,ihr gebt so guten Input 
Übrigens mal nebenbei,heute ist bei uns der letzte Tag vor der Schonzeit,und ich konnte noch nen Zander an der Lexa Jigger holen,seeehr geil !!!
Hatte schon Angst, dass ich vor Saisonende außer Barsch nix mehr holen kann,wollte unbedingt noch gucken wie sich ein Zander damit anfühlt.Und ich kann sagen,ein köstlicher Drill 

@alexpp Du wäre der Griff ein wenig anders,würde es ja glaube ich durchaus was bringen mit der schweren 4000er.Das Gewicht am Griffende natürlich auch,bzw noch besser !
Aber ich bin ehrlich,da bin ich eigen,und es wäre mir zu blöd was dran zu machen 
Warum ich halt auf die Stradic komme,ich habe da ne Retoure,und würde dementsprechend wählen,und an dieses Set anpassen 
Leichtere Rollen gibt es mit Sicherheit einige,aber der Panzer fürs Fischen am Rhein passt schon glaube ich,bzw hab ich auch Bock drauf.

@Nordlichtangler  das was Du bezüglich der Kombos schreibst  kann ich absolut nachvollziehen,und im Grunde habt ihr beide ja denke ich auch vollkommen Recht mit der Empfehlung zu 4000er,das war auch meine Tendenz.
Aber bei der Rute bin ich mir unsicher.Hier wird es hautpsächlich auf Zander damit gehen,die kommen nicht an kapitale Hechtfänge ran.
Der Grund warum ich zur 80er tendiere,von den Bildern her,und auch von dem was ihr so berichtet,habe ich einfach Angst, dass die 60er was das WG und die Köderführung zu laff ist für die Strömung hier.
Wie gesagt,damit würde natürlich auch mal leichten Kram raushauen.Wg um die 14-18g + Köder kann man hier an vielen Stellen auch immer raushauen.
Aber wenns ne Buhne mit viel Aktion ist,muss auch mal ein  20-30g Jigkopf + Köder dran,und dann ist man schnell mal bei 45g+ tatsächlichem Wurfgewicht.
Da habe ich einfach Angst,dass man bei der 60er zu nah am Limit ist


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. April 2020)

Super mit dem Zander an der kleinen, das gibt dir mehr Zutrauen zu der Rute!

Meine BX 60 ist beim WG nachmessen nichtmal eine Rute mit 2oz = 8*1/4oz = 56g = 8*7g für die Wurfvollauslastung, sondern nur 7*7g
Mit der CD 60 als hochwahrscheinlich einen Tick weicher, liegst du mit deiner Angst schon richtig.


----------



## Captain_H00k (1. April 2020)

Vielen Dank nochmal für die exakte Einschätzung @Nordlichtangler
In einem vergangenen Post schriebst Du:



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Augenblick mal ...
> [...]
> Und da ich deinen Messaufbauten deutlich mehr vertraue als Daiwa in ihren Angaben und Maßzahlen,
> und wir sehr viel sicherer die gleiche Aspius AX MH haben,
> ...



Das würde ja wiederum bedeuten,dass die CD Version der 2,70m/80g ebenfalls nochmal einen Tick weicher ist,sprich dann eigentlich ne tatsächliche +/-65g Rute,oder irre ich mich da jetzt komplett ?  
Wenn dies der Fall wäre,bräuchte ich mir ja keine Sorge machen dass die doch zuuu hart ist,und wäre für mich ja dann evtl doch die perfekte Lösung


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. April 2020)

Ja, genau!


----------



## rhinefisher (2. April 2020)

Hey Det..!
Hör mal auf den Burschen noch verrückter zu machen als er ohnehin schon ist - der hat bald mehr Spinnruten als wir....
Aber ich lese hier gerne mit - wirklich sehr informativ...


----------



## Captain_H00k (2. April 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hey Det..!
> Hör mal auf den Burschen noch verrückter zu machen als er ohnehin schon ist - der hat bald mehr Spinnruten als wir....
> Aber ich lese hier gerne mit - wirklich sehr informativ...



Jetzt gönn mir doch den Spaß  Du kannst die Kombos dann ja auch beim mir austesten


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. April 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hör mal auf den Burschen noch verrückter zu machen als er ohnehin schon ist - der hat bald mehr Spinnruten als wir....
> Aber ich lese hier gerne mit - wirklich sehr informativ...


Ist doch sehr sinnvoll, wenn jemand mit gutem Gerät anfängt.
Das mit dem simplen Gerät für Einsteiger ist wenigstens beim Spinnen derbe falsch, was Erfolgsaussichten und die möglichst schnell kommende Bestätigung betrifft.
Daiwa ist zudem der Meister der Drilleigenschaften bei Spins, dass der Fisch auch raus kommt. Nicht ist so erfolgreich wie der Erfolg.
Wie Len Hartman (Master of Musky) in seinem Interview so schön sinngemäß sagte:
_Für den Anfang muss es sehr sehr gut, hochwertig u. stabil sein. Später mit Erfahrung darf es gerne ein Stück einfacher u. günstiger sein. _
Aber immer stabil und verlässlich, insbesondere beim Guiding auf einem Boot.

Wenn du die Gelegenheit bekommst, neue Daiwas mal zur Probe zu fischen, ist es doch noch besser.
Gibt nicht besseres als fremde Stöcker mal richtig im Einsatz auszuprobieren, kommt die ein oder andere Horizonterweiterung bei rüber,
aber alles ohne eigene Kosten und ohne Anforderung an weiteren Stellplatz.


----------



## Bilch (2. April 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ist doch sehr sinnvoll, wenn jemand mit gutem Gerät anfängt.
> Das mit dem simplen Gerät für Einsteiger ist wenigstens beim Spinnen derbe falsch, was Erfolgsaussichten und die möglichst schnell kommende Bestätigung betrifft.
> Daiwa ist zudem der Meister der Drilleigenschaften bei Spins, dass der Fisch auch raus kommt. Nicht ist so erfolgreich wie der Erfolg.
> Wie Len Hartman (Master of Musky) in seinem Interview so schön sinngemäß sagte:
> ...


Einerseits stimmt das, man kann das aber auch aus einem anderen Blickwinkel betrachten. Ich nehme an, dass man bei einer z.B. 300 Euro Rute (so eine habe ich noch nie in der Hand gehalten und wahrscheinlich auch niemals werde) alles, was mit dem Köder passiert super fühlt, die Würfe sind zielgenau und und und. Alles ist perfekt und man kann sich 100 % auf die Rute verlassen. Und genau hier sehe ich das Problem: man braucht überhaupt nicht seine eigenen Gefühle und Fähigkeiten zu entwickeln. Wenn so ein Angler dann eine 70 Euro Rute (nicht zu sprechen von noch billigeren Ruten) in die Hand nimmt, wird er wahrscheinlich damit nichts anfangen können.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. April 2020)

Es geht ja längst nicht um den Kaufpreis, der ist nur sekundär, der steht nur lose in Korrellation zu der wirklich eingebauten Leistung.

Insbesondere die Lexa war extrem und ist aktuell immer noch das Paradebeispiel bei Spinruten, das sehr gutes nicht teuer sein muss. Ich beziehe das primär auf den Kern der Rute, den Blank, kaum nachträglich veränderlich.
Oberhalb von 150€ kommt bei Angelgerät, Rute wie Rolle oft nur virtuelle Features ins Spiel. Eine 50€ Rute im Abverkauf kann grundsätzlich schon mal 500€ Ruten ausstechen, zumal sowas immer sehr viel subjektiven Geschmack beinhaltet, Angler u. Rute müssen auch harmonieren. Deswegen ist Aufbau (Griff,Ringe) immer diskussionsfähig.
Sowas im Kontrast, wie du selber als Basis mit der 331N erlebt hast, die kann funktional ganz schön viel und das für immer u. ewig, auch wenn einige Technikkomponenten an der Rolle eben gnadenlos veraltet sind.
Diese notwendigen Grundfunktionen sind das Ding, die unter allen Umständen abrufen und zum Einsatz bringen zu können.

Das mit den Zeitperspektiven einer Anglerlebensprojektierung ist eine Sache, je nach Person immer individuell. Manche denken da auch vorab zuviel drüber nach ...
Angeln heißt zuallererst probieren, durch ausprobiert haben sich zu steigern, und wieder anders probieren, usw. usw.

Eine richtig gute Rute+Rolle+Schnur wird Anfänger und Anfängerin in den ersten Schritten bestmöglich unterstützen, Fische bringen: fühlen, haken, drillen, landen.
Erst dann kann eine echte Begeisterung fürs Angeln bei rumkommen. 
Was der Guide mit seinem Boot weiß: Nur die begeistert waren kommen wieder. Ich habe es mit meiner Familie rauf und runter getan, meist erfolgreich so angefixt.
Denn gemeinhin gilt Bevölkerungsweit immer noch der Satz:
_Der Angler sitzt am Wasser um Würmer zu baden, sitzt Stunde um Stunde ohne das was passiert, kommt allermeist ohne Fisch nachhause. Ein Fischfang ist ein Zufall._

Dem kann man schon eindrucksvoll beikommen, ich habe da selber lange Erfahrung, was Spötter und Meinungen und dann Sprache-verschlagen betrifft.


----------



## Bilch (2. April 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Es geht ja längst nicht um den Kaufpreis, der ist nur sekundär, der steht nur lose in Korrellation zu der wirklich eingebauten Leistung.
> 
> Insbesondere die Lexa war extrem und ist aktuell immer noch das Paradebeispiel bei Spinruten, das sehr gutes nicht teuer sein muss. Ich beziehe das primär auf den Kern der Rute, den Blank, kaum nachträglich veränderlich.
> Oberhalb von 150€ kommt bei Angelgerät, Rute wie Rolle oft nur virtuelle Features ins Spiel. Eine 50€ Rute im Abverkauf kann grundsätzlich schon mal 500€ Ruten ausstechen, zumal sowas immer sehr viel subjektiven Geschmack beinhaltet, Angler u. Rute müssen auch harmonieren. Deswegen ist Aufbau (Griff,Ringe) immer diskussionsfähig.
> ...


Dieser Beitrag sollte bei diesem Thread an der ersten Stelle angepinnt sein!


----------



## Captain_H00k (4. Juli 2020)

Nach langer Zeit ein Update von mir.Ist damals dann doch die 2,70er in 15-50g geworden,unter anderem wegen dem Gewicht.Bin top zufrieden,vielen Dank nochmal dass ihr mich mit den ganzen Infos versorgt habt !
War ne bessere Beratung auf Distanz, als in so manchem Laden 
Zudem hat sich ne Technium Spinning  STEC 82H dazu gesellt,ebenfalls ein mega feiner Stick !
Die Lexa hab ich bereits was gefischt.Vom Eindruck her ist es echt wie die Jigger in groß,und vielleicht ein kleeeein wenig straffer 
Das habe ich anhand eurer Beschreibungen auch vermutet,und ist auch absolut top so.Straffe Ruten habe ich,deswegen war ich auf der Suche nach genau so nem Zwischending.


----------



## magut (4. Juli 2020)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Nach langer Zeit ein Update von mir.Ist damals dann doch die 2,70er in 15-50g geworden




Welche Rute in 2,7m ????


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Juli 2020)

@magut
Ich denke wegen seinem Faible für deren Korkgriff, er meint die nun längere Lexa CD 50g und die ist gut.

11113-270LXS 50G​2.70m​15-50g​145g​142cm​​

Du musst ansonsten ein @Captain_H00k mit in deinen Beitrag schreiben, dann lockst du ihn spinnermäßig voll an!


----------



## Captain_H00k (5. Juli 2020)

@Nordlichtangler das ist aber sehr lieb,dass Du auf diese in den Raum geworfene Frage so ausführlich antwortest,ich hätte es um ehrlich zu sein nicht gemacht 
Bevor ich hier damals gepostet habe,hab ich den thread komplett gelesen.Einige Beiträge von euch sind so gehaltvoll,die wurden etliche Male von mit gelesen.
Alle Informationen zu den jeweiligen Ruten findet man klar zuzuordnen zu den Posts.
Und er kommt hier in den thread,liest den letzten Post, und fragt aus Neugier und Faulheit.
Find ich ein wenig respektlos,und ich hab mir angewöhnt auf sowas gar nicht mehr zu reagieren.


----------



## alexpp (5. Juli 2020)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> @Nordlichtangler das ist aber sehr lieb,dass Du auf diese in den Raum geworfene Frage so ausführlich antwortest,ich hätte es um ehrlich zu sein nicht gemacht
> Bevor ich hier damals gepostet habe,hab ich den thread komplett gelesen.Einige Beiträge von euch sind so gehaltvoll,die wurden etliche Male von mit gelesen.
> Alle Informationen zu den jeweiligen Ruten findet man klar zuzuordnen zu den Posts.
> Und er kommt hier in den thread,liest den letzten Post, und fragt aus Neugier und Faulheit.
> Find ich ein wenig respektlos,und ich hab mir angewöhnt auf sowas gar nicht mehr zu reagieren.


Jetzt bist Du aber etwas streng, @Captain_H00k 
@magut hat sich für diesen Thread eigentlich immer interessiert. Man kann sich natürlich nicht alles merken, so ein kurzes Nachfragen finde ich in dem Fall überhaupt nicht schlimm.


----------



## Captain_H00k (5. Juli 2020)

@alexpp
Du guck mal als Bspl Dein erster Post auf dieser Seite vom 31. März,da wird direkt die Lexa erwähnt.Und auch davor,fast in jedem Post von mir.
Wenn er dann noch fragt,bedeutet das ,dass er wohl absolut NIX, außer meinen Post mit der Aussage richtig gelesen hat 
Sollte nicht "streng" rüber kommen,hab ich ja auch keinen Anlass zu.Nur er hätte ja auch einfach ein wenig lesen können,und es dann auch direkt gewusst.
Ich hab mir generell einfach abgewöhnt dann auf sowas zu reagieren,weil es finde ich nicht unfair ist, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass jemand sowas zumindest mal vorher überfliegt.Mache ich auf jeden Fall auch wenn ich ne Frage habe,look at all my posts 

Edit : @Nordlichtangler hat volkommen Recht,war auch nicht bös gemeint oder so !


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Juli 2020)

Leute, ist alles gut! 

Threads zu Grundsätzen zu Forennutzung und Verhalten und Anstandsregeln usw. gibt es schon anderswo,
das schadet höchstens dem Thread.


----------



## alexpp (5. Juli 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Leute, ist alles gut! ...


Richtig Det! Man sollte lieber wieder mehr Ruten abfotografieren, aber nichts neues in Sicht. Vielleicht eine Molla Bank Fisher. Bin noch auf den Nachfolger der Lesath DX Ruten gespannt, ist aber noch nichts angekündigt


----------



## Captain_H00k (5. Juli 2020)

Um mal back zum Topic zu kommen,die Technium Spinning STEC82H ist glaube ich ein richtig cooler Stick.Leider werd ich ja nicht solche Bilder machen können wie hier, trotzdem kann ich demnächst vielleicht was zum Blank sagen wenn die etwas gefischt wurde 
Die Verarbeitung ist auf jeden Fall richtig nice,und dieser blaue Lack am Blank 

Edit: Ahh und habe aus Fun mal den Lexa Korkgriff in Leinöl getränkt und aushärten lassen.
Gibt ne richtig feine Versiegelung,davon kann ich mal Pics posten falls das jemand interessiert.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Juli 2020)

Da bin ich auch sehr gespannt, vor allem ob sie den Level der DX halten können oder noch ausbauen.
Mit den CX haben sie für mein Gefühl ja schonmal sowas wie einen Rückschritt gemacht.


----------



## alexpp (5. Juli 2020)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> ...Die Verarbeitung ist auf jeden Fall richtig nice,und dieser blaue Lack am Blank


Ist für den Preis mit Alconite Ringen ausgestattet, nicht schlecht.



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Da bin ich auch sehr gespannt, vor allem ob sie den Level der DX halten können oder noch ausbauen.
> Mit den CX haben sie für mein Gefühl ja schonmal sowas wie einen Rückschritt gemacht.


Ich hoffe, dass die Rolle von unten festgeschraubt wird, bin inzwischen wählerischer geworden. So ein Rollenhalter von der Qualität einer Lunamis wäre toll.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Juli 2020)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Um mal back zum Topic zu kommen,die Technium Spinning STEC82H ist glaube ich ein richtig cooler Stick.


Passend zum Threadthema landet man mit dieser neuen blauen Technium-Serie bei einer sehr spitzenorientierten Aktion und darunter einen Punkt mit starkem Rückgrat, das hat einige Auswirkungen.
Ich habe solche Ruten mit Stradic und Biomaster und Sustain inzwischen passend zusammen in 8ft+ und 9ft+ , die sind toll für einiges, aber für anderes nicht.
Ich sehe einen großen Vorteil beim Gufieren und einen deutlichen Nachteil beim Drillen anspruchsvoller Fische.


----------



## Captain_H00k (5. Juli 2020)

Fischt einer von euch die Lesath oder hat das schonmal  ?
Ich hab mich bei denen immer gefragt ob da der Preis gerechtfertigt ist,auch was die Verarbeitung angeht.
Rein von den Specs hören sich manche Modelle ja echt cool an.

PS: Genau so wie Du beschreibst fühlt sich die Rute auch an @Nordlichtangler
Ich konnte die in die Hand nehmen und war angetan.Zudem ne coole Länge für mich, und das Gewicht ist auch ok.


----------



## alexpp (5. Juli 2020)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Fischt einer von euch die Lesath oder hat das schonmal ?
> Ich hab mich bei denen immer gefragt ob da der Preis gerechtfertigt ist,auch was die Verarbeitung angeht.
> Rein von den Specs hören sich manche Modelle ja echt cool an.


Mich hat tatsächlich nur der Rollenhalter vom Kauf abgehalten, dachte, die Rutenserie ist schon paar Jährchen auf dem Markt, wartest besser auf den Nachfolger.

Ob sie den Aufpreis wert sind ? Puh, ist schwierig, wirken im Vergleich zu Mittelklasse-Ruten schon überteuert. Andererseits begeistert mich das Gewicht einer Lunamis S90ML, es ist ja keine sehr weiche Rute. Die ist dann in der Art sicher nicht für 150€ Verkaufspreis herzustellen.


----------



## Captain_H00k (5. Juli 2020)

Hab mal geguckt,122g ist bei ner 2,74er schon echt ne Ansage für die Lunamis 
Werde mir die Lesath auch mal live angucken,wenn denn bald echt ne Nachfolgereihe rauskommt.Einfach aus Interesse,und jetzt wo ihr davon schreibt ist man neugierig geworden.
Am meisten bin ich auf den Kork gespannt,bei dem Preis,_muss_ das ja eigentlich best of the best sein


----------



## Captain_H00k (10. Juli 2020)

So,habe mal 2 Bilder bezüglich des behandelten Korkgriffs gemacht.Jeweils oben und rechts im Bild der Lexa Griff,und unten und links eine unbehandelte Rute.
Wobei ich dazu sagen muss,es handelt sich dabei um eine alte Berkley Series One die ich voller Stolz damals vom @rhinefisher übernehmen durfte 
Habe extra die ausgewählt,weil die a) nen qualitativ sehr hochwertigen Kork verbaut hat,und das über den kompletten Griff.
Und b) ,weil die Rute schon was älter ist,vielleicht kann der ehemalige Besitzer das ja eingrenzen,und zudem über die Zeit öfter mit Ballistol behandelt wurde.
So sieht man richtig deutlich wie "shiny " die Textur nach der Behandlung wird,selbst im Vergleich mit Griffen die auch so ab und zu gefettet wurden 
Normalerweise würde man das Werkstück z.B. bei Holz komplett in Leinöl oder Leinölfirnis tränken 24-48 Std,und dann aushärten lassen ( ca ne Woche,Minimum 2-3 Tage je nach Größe ).
Bei Angelruten schwierig,da der Kork ja verbaut ist.Zudem hat die Lexa unter dem unteren Kork Element ja noch Duplon.Also habe ich die Korkstücke mit Küchentuch immer wieder über mehrere Tage behandelt / eingerieben.
Habe es während der sehr heißen Tage gemacht,so konnten die Griffe in der prallen Sonne bei knapp 30°C trocknen,perfekte Bedingungen !
Am besten dreht man die auch ab und zu,damit jeder Bereich gleichmäßig bestrahlt wird.
Diesen Vorgang habe ich 2 Mal durchgeführt,da ja ein Tränken nicht möglich war.
Ergebnis ist aber ganz cool geworden 
Die Oberfläche fühlt sich unmittelbar nach dem Trocknen leicht klebrig an,ist aber normal.Nach den ersten Stunden am Wasser stellt sich eine glatte,fast schon Lack ähnliche Haptik ein,sehr sehr geil.
Schutz vor Wasser und anderen Einflüssen ist garantiert,und mir gefällt es auch optisch.Nach ner Zeit kann man ohne Probleme mit Leinöl pflegen und sauber halten.

Kleiner Hinweis falls es jemand nachmachen sollte:

*In Leinöl / Leinölfirnis getränkte Lappen / Baumwolltücher sollten nach der Benutzung in einem verschraubbaren Glas aufbewahrt werden.Es besteht hierbei sonst die Gefahr der Selbstentzündung *


----------



## Captain_H00k (22. September 2020)

Ich belebe den thread mal und frage die Rutengurus hier,hat einer von euch schonmal was von den Ark Ruten gehört,im speziellen die Ark Randall Tharp Honey Badger Series ?
Japanische Toray 40T Blanks,Fuji K Concept Ringe und insgesamt scheinbar ein gutes Preis / Leistungs Verhältnis.Gibts als Casting und Spinning Versionen 
Anderes Ding wären die St. Croix Triumph Ruten,deren günstige Reihe,die aber auch scheinbar sehr solide ist.Die Blanks sind wohl aus diesen SCII graphite,und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe,gilt das als relativ stiff,dafür sollen die Blanks aber besonders mitteilungsfreudig sein.
Hat da jemand Erfahrungen mit ?

Als Anhang noch ein Blick auf die Lexa gepaart mit ner Stradic,thx nochmal dass ihr mich auf die Rute gebracht habt.Jetzt wo ich die ne Weile gefischt habe muss ich sagen,einfach nur ein geniales Teil für den Preis !
Und daneben die Palms Molla als Baitcaster mit ner Curado MGL,hatte ein Freund die Tage dabei als wir am Wasser waren.Auch ne schöne Rute,sehr edel in der Verarbeitung.


----------



## Laeufer (17. Oktober 2020)

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe eine Abu Garcia Vendetta 903ML (3-teilige Spinnrute mit einem WG von 7-28 Gramm und einer Länge von 274 cm).
Grundsätzlich bin ich mit der Rute zufrieden, ich habe allerdings das Gefühl, dass sie mit der Weserströmung etwas überfordert ist. Ich bin noch Anfänger und fische mit Wobblern, Spinnern und Blinkern. Irgendwann möchte ich auch gerne mit Gummifischen angeln.

Welche Lexa-Rute wäre nach oben hin eine gute Ergänzung für meine vorhandene Spinnrute? Ich hätte vielleicht an die 240er mit einem WG von 15-50 oder 30-70 gedacht. Ließen sich damit auch leichtere Köder mit einem Gewicht von 12-15 Gramm angenehm werfen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Oktober 2020)

Jupp!


----------



## Laeufer (18. Oktober 2020)

Fallen die 240er gegenüber den 270ern in Bezug auf das aufgedruckte Wurfgewicht denn auch deutlich weicher aus?
Mit welcher Rute wäre ich allroundmäßig gut aufgestellt? Befürchte, dass ich mit der 15-50 gr. schon zu nah an der 7-28 gr. bin.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Oktober 2020)

Der Unterschied 240 zu 270 ist so, weicher über die Länge, weil die HTs deutlich dünner und weicher sind, trotz kürzer sind die Ruten im brutto schwächer.
Die WGs sind bei Lexa 270 bis zur -60g und 240 bis zur -70g deutlich übertrieben,
geh' mal für optimale Führung von der Hälfte des max. angegebenen WG bei Gummi und Wobbler mit 2 Drillingen aus.
Mit Lexa 270 -60g und 240 -70g feuere ich auch noch 10g Wurfpfeile so weit und leicht wie mit einer Super-Mefo-Rute, mit guter Unterstützung durch Rutenaufladung.


----------



## Captain_H00k (18. Oktober 2020)

Kann ich so bestätigen, wie immer top beschrieben vom @Nordlichtangler  !
Wobei man fairer Weise sagen muss, mit der 2,70er Lexa 15-50g geht z.B. 25g Dropshot inkl. Köder auch problemlos, aber viel mehr im Bezug auf Gummi würde ich dann auch nicht unbedingt damit raushauen wollen.Dafür ist die Rückmeldung in dem Bereich aber top.
Weser kann ich nix zu sagen, aber hier am Rhein auch bei guter Strömung absolut kein Problem und richtig schön zu fischen


----------



## Dakarangus (20. Oktober 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Der Unterschied 240 zu 270 ist so, weicher über die Länge, weil die HTs deutlich dünner und weicher sind, trotz kürzer sind die Ruten im brutto schwächer.
> Die WGs sind bei Lexa 270 bis zur -60g und 240 bis zur -70g deutlich übertrieben,
> geh' mal für optimale Führung von der Hälfte des max. angegebenen WG bei Gummi und Wobbler mit 2 Drillingen aus.
> Mit Lexa 270 -60g und 240 -70g feuere ich auch noch 10g Wurfpfeile so weit und leicht wie mit einer Super-Mefo-Rute, mit guter Unterstützung durch Rutenaufladung.



Interessant, was würdest du als maximales WG der 240 / 70g lexa sehen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Oktober 2020)

Also ich habe ausprobiert meine Lexa AX 11110-243 2.40m 30-70g, es gibt noch BX und die sich stark unterscheidene 3.+aktuelle Version CD mit kurzem Split-Grip, die i.d.R. so -10% weicher ausfällt. Das ist wichtig von wegen Verallgemeinerung.
Meine ausprobiert als exakt  führend und werfend mit bis 41g. 
Aber ich habe auch problemlos 20er GuFi mit insgesamt 77g geworfen und ordentlich geführt, das ist nur nicht mehr so schön, kommt beim Wurf ein weiches Gefühl auf, aber diese Aktion funktioniert in dann sehr langer Aufladung erstaunlich   mit immer höheren Gewichten einfach so immer weiter, kein Max festgestellt, da nicht an 23er GuFi und Sets bis 150g gedacht ...

Bei Ruten mit einer B-Aktion findet man das inzwischen häufig, die Rute findet beim Wurf einen brauchbaren Übergang in die kräftige Mitte und beschleunigt die Ködermasse immer noch gut, die ja zwangsläufig gut fliegt, und beim Einholen und Führen sind die neuen Blankmaterialien in ihrer Normalgeraden echt sehr steif und man kann selbst bei hoher Anhängelast immer noch führen.

Wie es beim Anschlag effektiv aussieht, ist eine andere Sache, hängt aber auch von noch mehr als der Rutenspitze ab.


----------



## 49er (20. Oktober 2020)

Darf man sich hier auch Biegekurven von bestimmten Ruten wünschen? 
Bin gerade auf der Suche nach einer neuen Spinnrute für die Donau und habe folgende Ruten in der näheren Auswahl:

+ Tailwalk Del Sol S802H SPII, 2,43m, WG 10g - 60g
+ Abu Garcia Hornet Stinger Plus 902 MH, 2,74m, WG 20g - 50g
+ Abu Garcia Mass Beat II 902 MH, 2,74m, WG 20g - 50g

Gamakatsu Akilas, Shimano Speedmaster und Greys Platinum Specialist 2 hat Alex ja schon gezeigt. Die habe ich auch noch auf dem Schirm.


----------



## 49er (22. Oktober 2020)

Ok, da es nur Gelächter gab, mach ich meine Anfrage mal konkreter. 

Ich angel bei mittelstarker Strömung an der Donau mit 9cm/12cm Kaulis an 10g bis 30g Chebus, 5er Mepps, 20g Crank, 22g Meerforellenblinker.
Als Ruten sind bei mir noch die Tailwalk Del Sol S802H SPII 2,43m, WG 10g - 60g und die Shimano Speedmaster Dx, 2,70m, WG 21g - 56g im Rennen.

Zur Del Sol hab ich schon genug Infos in anderen Threads gefunden. Zur Speedmaster leider nicht...
Möchte auf keinen Fall nen Besenstiel als Rute und kopflastig sollte sie auch nicht sein.

Wäre die Speedmaster für meine Angelei geeignet?
Habe ein paar Videos der Speedmaster 240M im Netz gefunden. Mir scheint da der Griff arg kurz! der geht bei den Leuten nicht mal bis zum Ellbogen.
Ist das bei der 2,70m langen auch so?


----------



## Captain_H00k (22. Oktober 2020)

Naja jetzt mal ehrlich,sei doch froh über die Ruten die Du sehen kannst im Vergleich 
Denke Alex , Mr Nordlicht + restliche User posten die und zu den Ruten,die sie selber besitzen / interessant finden und halt auch Bock drauf haben.Nach allem anderen kann man natürlich fragen.
Aber wenn Du den thread liest,hab ich auch schon nach Ruten gefragt die augenscheinlich wohl keiner hat,und demnach gibts auch keine Antwort 
Ich zumindest habe keine der von Dir genannten Ruten,und auch an den Modellen jetzt kein Interesse,von daher kann ich Dir da leider nicht weiterhelfen 

PS: Zudem sehe ich Du hast exakt diese 2 Beiträge hier im Forum,ohne Vorstellung oder so...
Ist schon ein bissel in your face Style mit ner sehr direkten Anfrage,kann natürlich auch daran liegen dass die Jungs eher zurückhaltend sind,und ist ja nicht so die feine Englische Art


----------



## 49er (23. Oktober 2020)

Ich beschwer mich ja auch nicht. Bin beispielsweise froh die Aktion der Akilas und der Greys gesehen zu habe. Die waren auch in meiner engeren Auswahl, sehen mir aber zu hart aus. Bin Alex deshalb auch für seine Mühen wirklich dankbar!



Captain_H00k schrieb:


> PS: Zudem sehe ich Du hast exakt diese 2 Beiträge hier im Forum,ohne Vorstellung oder so...
> Ist schon ein bissel in your face Style mit ner sehr direkten Anfrage,kann natürlich auch daran liegen dass die Jungs eher zurückhaltend sind,und ist ja nicht so die feine Englische Art



Wenn jeder neue Nutzer nach dem zweiten Beitrag sowas zu hören bekommt, dürfte es hier nicht all zuviel Zuwachs geben. 
Ich frag ja hier nichts unverschämtes sondern bitte nur im Hilfe...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Oktober 2020)

Kann man ja auch machen! 
Nur hat jeder und auch der engagierteste Spinnrutensammler eine bestimmte Menge Rutentypen, und irgendwann ist der Platz bis zur Überfüllung zu.
Ich schreibe nur deutlich unterschieden über Ruten, 1) die ich gut kenne, oder 2) irgendwie mal kontaktiert habe, dann aber vorsichtiger.
Man kann auch 3) vermuten nach Bild und Daten, das kann aber auch voll daneben gehen, wegen der Ungenauigkeit in den Angeboten, s.u.

Die Situtation bei den nun angebotenen Spinnruten ist in der Tat nicht einfach.
Die Ungenauigkeiten der Katalogmacher und Lobpreiser in der Angeboten lassen sowas wie den wesentlichen Faktor Rutenaktion geflissentlich aus, selbst die Rutengewichte sind zweifelhaft. Alle zu genaue Angaben können bei Abweichungen ja zu einer Mängelrüge genutzt werden.
Die WG und Stärkeangaben kann man nur als Papierbestellform und Wunsch des Vertreibers an die Blankmanufaktur bezeichnen, was bei einer angebotenen Reihe von Ruten dann wahrscheinlich verschiedene Stufen ausmacht. Wobei sehr oft aber 2 benachbarte Typen eigentlich schon gleich sind, selbst bei Shimano oder Daiwa im 200€ Bereich passiert das.

Dann sind die Aufbauten immer mehr als Show und Schein-Leichtheit gemacht, im Effekt ist in den Griffen aber nur Material eingespart worden und Rutenbalance ist einfach nicht existent.
Ist ja auch sehr viel billiger ein paar ablenkende Blitzerbrillis in Elox-Farben auf die Rute zu bauen, als denn gescheites Material in die Griffe zu bringen.
Ich kenne keine aktuell wirklich brauchbaren Griffe (für mich), eine einzige sich anbietende neue Hoffnung macht auch keinen neuen Sommer oder Marktverbesserung.

Und die Blanks werden schlechter, zwar werden einige etwas teurer bepreiste Vielschichtentechnologien gegen Bruch nun auch besser, aber im Ausgleich dafür werden einfachere billigere Fasern hergenommen, die eben doch nicht mehr die Geschwindigkeit und Straffheit erreichen.
Wer nicht mit den Vorläufern und Orginalen vergleichen kann, merkt das einfach nicht rechtzeitig.
Am schwierigsten, aber auch bedeutsamsten, ist es bei leichten Hecht-, dann Zander-, und dann Forellenruten, denn die notwendige Anschlagsstärke läuft anderen durchaus positiven und leicht gegebenen Eigenschaften zuwider, ist zum Fischfang per Hakensetzen eines schnell als Fake erkannten Kunstköders aber unabdingbar.

Es ist jedenfalls sehr schwer geworden, in der riesigen Angebotsmenge die paar Perlen zu finden, allermeist greift man in faule Sachen, die man so nicht wirklich gebrauchen kann.
Und so kauft man ewig weiter, wie sich die Vertreiber das wünschen ... 

Ich sage als primäre Daumenregel , dass man nur mit der gewünschten Rutenaktion und dem passenden Taper überhaupt ein reelle Chance hat, mit der Rute glücklich zu werden.
Und solange die Vertreiber das verweigern, helfen nur echte im Test der Rute ermittelte und idealerweise im Bild festgehaltene Aussagen. Die aber jemand dann machen und aufbereiten muss, was die Frage nach der Motivation oder besser Dauermotivation aufwirft.


----------



## Laeufer (27. Oktober 2020)

Ich hatte gestern die Möglichkeit, die Lexa Spin im Laden zu testen. Im Vergleich zu anderen Ruten gleicher Gewichtsklasse hatte ich tatsächlich den Eindruck, dass sie weicher ausfällt. Mir hat sie so gut gefallen, dass ich sie mitgenommen habe (240 cm, 30-70 Gramm).

Am Abend bin ich mit meiner neuen Rute noch losgezogen und habe meinen ersten Zander gefangen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Oktober 2020)

Petri zum Einstandsfisch!  
Sowas macht gute Laune ...

Mal wegen den Varianten nachgefragt, obwohl fast sicher: Ist das die aktuelle Serie mit dem Splitgrip?


----------



## Laeufer (27. Oktober 2020)

Danke!
Genau, das ist die aktuelle Serie, mit „CD“ beginnend.

Ich mag noch etwas zu der Rute schreiben: Meine Wobbler mit 17-18 Gramm ließen sich super werfen, da hat sich der Stock gut aufgeladen. Mit 12 Gramm war es schon deutlich schwerer, den Köder auf Weite zu bringen. Es kann aber auch an meiner Wurftechnik und der Schnur liegen. Stört mich nicht: Ich wollte bewusst eine schwerere Rute für größere Köder bzw. für das Angeln in der Strömung.

Freue mich schon auf Köder zwischen 20 und 40 Gramm!


----------



## alexpp (11. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich mich mit dem Kauf der neuen Ausrüstung nicht wirklich zurück halten kann, sind paar neue Ruten dazugekommen.
Manche haben die Bilder schon im BA gesehen, für sie also nichts neues.

Wie die letzten Male schon gehabt, sind nur diese neuen Aufnahmen miteinander direkt vergleichbar, deshalb sind wieder mehrere alte Ruten dabei.
Belastet wurden sie mit Gewichten von 183g, 329g und 500g.

Zuerst 2 GIFs mit Spinning. Die Evergreen hat einen kürzeren Griff, deshalb ist sie mit anderen 2,6m Ruten gut vergleichbar.
In dieses GIF habe ich noch die längere und härtere Akilas 90H dabei getan:







Das könnte besonders den @Nordlichtangler interessieren. Die beiden Lunamis hatten wir schon gehabt, nun ist die Dialuna S90ML dazugekommen.
Bei den BC-Ruten haben wir noch die Dialuna B86ML und B86M:






Nun folgen die BC Ruten. Zuerst 2 ca. 2,3m lange Ruten:






Und 3 Ruten von 2,5 - 2,6m Länge:


----------



## alexpp (11. Dezember 2020)

Die einzelnen Aufnahmen der Spinning. Manchmal kann ein Bild fehlen, wenn die Rute besonders weich oder hart ist.

Shimano Dialuna S90ML 2,74m 6-32g





Shimano Lunamus S90L





Shimano Lunamis S90ML





Evergreen SSS SPRS-83H-T Mighty Huntsman 2,51m 1,5-30g





Zenaq Snipe S86XX Longcast 2,58m 8-40g





Gamakatsu Akilas 90H 2,7m 10-45g


----------



## alexpp (11. Dezember 2020)

BC Ruten:

Shimano Zodias 168L-BFS:




Shimano Zodias 1610M-2:





Dragon 2,28m 2,5-16g:




Graphiteleader Silverado Prototype 762ML:





Evergreen Salty Sensation PSSC-82T Game Finder:





Shimano Dialuna B86ML:





Shimano Dialuna B86M:


----------



## magut (11. Dezember 2020)

echt der Hammer was du uns da bietest!! Noch besser geht nicht -- ganz herzlichen Dank dafür!!
Ganz toll gemacht
LG
Mario


----------



## Drillsucht69 (11. Dezember 2020)

Genial, danke für die Mühe...
Wünsche dir viel Spaß damit am Wasser...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Dezember 2020)

alexpp schrieb:


> Das könnte besonders den @Nordlichtangler interessieren. Die beiden Lunamis hatten wir schon gehabt, nun ist die Dialuna S90ML dazugekommen.
> 
> Shimano Dialuna S90ML 2,74m 6-32g
> Anhang anzeigen 361623
> ...


Und ob die mich interessiert! 
Sehr schön zu sehen für mich, dass mein Eindruck der S90ML von einmal trocken in der Hand probieren ggü. meiner XR S900ML hinkommen tut, die neuere ist vorne weicher. Sehr schade, dass das Vormodell nicht mehr verfügbar ist.

Hast dir wieder viel Arbeit gemacht um die alle in Szene zu setzen!  

Neue Ruten kommt für mich nicht in Frage, weil ich erstmal die alten mit den vielen Störfaktoren umbauen muss, insbesondere bei Köderklassen oberhalb des Minnow-Wobbler. Das verhindert bei einer gewissen angewirtschafteten Haldengröße sehr zuverlässig weitere die Platznot steigernde Neukäufe.
Bei Rollen ist dass die Wartungspflicht der vorhandenen, erst wann alle topfit gemacht sind, darf was neues kommen.


----------



## spike999 (11. Dezember 2020)

Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen,klasse was du dir für Arbeit machst um uns so geile Infos zu liefern.Sowas würde ich mir von den großen Herstellern in ihren Katalogen auch wünschen...


----------



## Laeufer (14. Juni 2021)

Ich habe die Lexa CD in 240 cm mit dem Wurfgewicht 30-70 Gramm. Welche Lexa oder R'Nessa wäre der logische Partner für leichtere Köder, z.B. 2er bis 5er Mepps, Blinker, Wobbler bis 15 Gramm? Sollte ebenfalls 240 cm lang sein. Möglich wären zum Beispiel:

Lexa Jiggerspin 7-28
Lexa Jiggerspin 8-35
Lexa Spin 10-30


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Juni 2021)

5er Mepps macht zuviel Druck. Den kannste an der 70er doch gut führen.
Für drucklose Köder bis 15gr. ist die 30er Lexa sicherlich gut geeignet.

Die Jiggerspins haben alle eine extra weiche Spitze und sind für mich eher Dropshotruten.


----------

